# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Свои песни поёт Тимур Султанович Шаов,  МД

## Lampada

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D0% ... 0%BE%D0%B2  http://www.shaov.ru/index.php 
__________________________________   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01   *Любовное чтиво* 
Все у нее стандартно: детишки, муж законный,
 И день деньской заботы присесть ей не дают.
 А ночью секс привычный, унылый, монотонный,
 Туда, сюда, обратно - сто двадцать шесть секунд. 
 И тут уж ей бедняжке совсем не до оргазма,
 Какой уж там оргазм - не стирано белье,
 У дочери - ветрянка, у бабушки - маразм.
 Такое-растакое веселое житье. 
     В свободную минутку в метро, на кухне, в ванной
  Она читала женские любовные романы.
  В них женщины - богини, мужчины - супермены,
  И жизнь у них красива и необыкновенна. 
               Он обдал ее жаром горячего юного тела
               И она аж вспотела, - так тела его захотела!
              О, возьми меня всю! О, люби же меня, я прекрасна,
               Я юна, я страстна, я нежна, я чиста, я несчастна.  
        Поцелуй опьянил, и в терновнике что-то запели.
               Ее грудь напряглась от желанья, соски отвердели.
                Серебрились фонтаны, над ними стрекозы летали.
                "Мам, я какать хочу!" - эх, детишки, весь кайф обломали. 
Супруг ее капризный, тиран на самом деле,
То борщ даешь холодный, то ходишь в бигуди.
Да лучше б ты свой гонор показывал в постели,
Козел пока безрогий, но это впереди. 
Старуха-невезуха, у всех она бывает,
Вдруг упадет на ногу гладильная доска.
И "Индезит" сломался и "Тайд" не отмывает
И порваны "Леванте" и на душе тоска. 
И вот тогда она идет к уютному дивану,
Лекарство от депрессии - любовные романы.
Пускай сгорела пицца и муж успел напиться,
Но что там происходит на сто восьмой странице. 
        Падишах закричал: "Ты, девчонка, меня отвергаешь,
        Я отдам тебя слугам, и ты униженье познаешь".
        Десять рослых мулатов схватили ее и раздели.
        Ее грудь напряглась, и опять же, соски отвердели. 
        Десять рослых мулатов без слов тут же ей овладели,
        Почему бы мулатам ей не овладеть в самом деле?!
        Тут вдруг принц прискакал, всех убил и раскрыл ей объятья.
        "К телефону тебя", - тьфу, когда же смогу дочитать я. 
Начальник на работе хватает за коленки,
Трясет от вожделенья слюнявою губой.
И в этом отношенье легко подруге Верке -
Вот у нее начальник - мужчина "голубой". 
Года летят как поезд с пугающим разгоном.
Где ты герой-любовник, в каком застрял лесу?
Где ты, с рельефным телом, с мобильным телефоном?
Где тебя черти носят, уж климакс на носу. 
Пусть говорят что суррогат, что пошлы и вульгарны,
Но жизнь порою больший фарс, чем все эти романы.
Пусть критики и снобы брезгливо морщат лица,
Но как ее он полюбил на сто восьмой странице. 
        Стать актрисою с самого детства девчонка мечтала,
        Через тернии в круг голливудской богемы попала.
        Сценарист - наркоман, а продюсер - распутный ублюдок.
        Это вам не Мосфильм, а гнилое нутро Голливуда. 
        И нагая лежала она в режиссерской постели,
        Ее грудь напряглась, как обычно, соски отвердели.
        В сладострастном волненьи сорвал он с нее покрывало.
        "Слышишь ты, зачиталась? Опять молоко убежало."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEd0Vmf7vDc   *Боремся с депрессией* 
Жизнь сюрпризы преподносит, жизнь лупит нам под дых, 
  И депрессия все косит наши стройные ряды. 
 Обстановка неспокойна, психиатры сбились с ног, 
   А народ сигает в окна, нажимает на курок.  
Люди злы, как прокуроры, ждут печального конца,
От тоски у всех запоры и землистый цвет лица. 
Улыбаться надо, братцы, не сдаваться, молодцы! 
Если нация в прострации, то нации - концы.  
  Все будет обалденно, и не о чем скорбеть. 
Вам надо ежедневно сто сорок раз пропеть 
   О том, что все отменно, все просто офигенно, 
   Все ништяк.  
Эй, страдалец, зачитай-ка список личных неудач. 
"Зайку бросила хозяйка! Уронили в речку мяч!" 
Из туфты не делай драму: мир прекрасен, жизнь идет. 
Глянь-ка - мама моет раму, Саша кашу смачно жрет.  
Что, начальник обижает? Да ты в гробу его видал. 
Негритят жена рожает? А вдруг твой прадед - Ганнибал?
Это мелкие печали, был и хуже беспредел: 
Одного вообще распяли, так он терпел и нам велел.  
Припев 
Если водку пить печально, можно тихо ошизеть, 
Но все не так суицидально, если в корень посмотреть: 
Денег нет - так и не будет, что же плакать зря о том. 
Ты дыши, брат, полной грудью, жуй морковку полным ртом.  
Занимайся сексом, спортом, плавай, рыбок разводи, 
Дай хоть раз начальству в морду, делай что-то, не сиди. 
Подними с дивана мощи, встань, занятие найди. 
Соблазни соседку, тещу, тестя... - только не сиди!  
Припев

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xcs7ZCECs1c   *Мы поедем на природу,*
В край непуганых коров,
Нездоровые уроды,
Жертвы грязных городов.
Чем лечить себя, калеку,
Надо просто на денёк
Просто сунуть морду в реку
И дышать через пупок. 
Мы, торгаши, мастеровые,
Бизнесмены, доктора,
Разночинцы удалые,
Пьянь господня, фраера,
Мы, любители порока,
Мы, вместилища греха,
Мы ж хотим припасть к истокам,
А не просто забухать! 
      Нам надо на травку,
      Нам надо в лесочек
      Потрогать козявку,
      Понюхать цветочек.
      По маленькой жахнем - Эх! -
      Да в реченьку чухнем, - Ух! -
      Иначе зачахнем,
      Иначе протухнем,
      Иначе - кранты. 
Мы покинем торопливо
Наши злые города.
Там политиков болтливых
Бродят тучные стада.
Там нас доллар жизни учит,
Там в Кремле Отец не спит,
Там Доренко однозвучный
Утомительно гремит. 
Где-то делят дивиденды,
А у нашего костра
В круг сидят интеллигенты,
Девки пляшут до утра.
И дерматовенеролог,
Обнявшись с младой княжной,
Назначает ей уколы,
Сам весёлый и хмельной. 
      Нам надо на речку,
      Поближе к водичке,
      В глухое местечко,
      Где райские птички.
      Русалки шальные
      В объятьях задушат,
      А мы, старпёры больные,
      Опозоримся, слушай! 
      То аденома, то подагра -
      Прошла младенческая прыть!
      О дайте, дайте нам виагру,
      Мы свой позор сумеем искупить. 
На природе, даже трезвый,
Вдруг захочешь ты летать,
Всех любить, как Мать Тереза,
Деньги нищим подавать.
Босиком пройдясь по лугу,
Ваш приятель скажет вдруг:
"Что ж, Лаэрт, простим друг другу,
Хоть ты мне должен десять штук". 
Там к нам выйдет из берлоги
Матерящийся старик:
То ли Фавн козлоногий,
То ли выпивший лесник.
Там трубят единороги,
Там живут лесные боги,
Там не платятся налоги,
А просто жарится шашлык. 
      Нам надо бы в рощу,
      Нам надо бы в пущу,
      Где жизнь попроще,
      А зелень погуще,
      Погладить зверушку,
      Залезть на сосёнку
      И спать на опушке,
      Как три поросенка,
      Иначе - кранты. 
И придёт успокоенье.
Над землёй темным-темно,
Словно миросотворенье
Ещё не завершено.
Небо нам звезду подарит,
На лету её поймаем,
А потом - цинично сварим
И сожрём, и засияем. 
      Нам надо куда-то,
      Где тихо и чисто,
      Куда не ступали
      Ботинки туриста.
      Устроим фиесту
      В незагаженном рае.
      Так где ж это место?
      "Green Peaсe" его знает!

----------


## gRomoZeka

А что такое МД? Доктор медицины?  ::

----------


## Lampada

> А что такое МД? Доктор медицины?

 Да. Он "закончил медицинский институт в Ставрополе, живёт в поселке Нижний Архыз, знаменитом своей обсерваторией. Работает в районной больнице."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02   *О  вреде пьянства* 
Как-то было дело античною порою
Пьяные ахейцы штурмовали Трою.
Копьями махали — море по колено!
Сверху в них плевала пьяная Елена. 
Пьяные троянцы защищали стену,
Если бы не принцип, пропили б Елену.
И лишь одна Кассандра, трезвая троянка
Сразу им сказала: "Вас погубит пьянка". 
Первым в эту Трою Одиссей ворвался,
А после залил бельма и двадцать лет скитался.
Те, кто выжил в битвах, долго пировали,
Но позже от цирроза все поумирали. 
Видишь сам ты, старина,
Что все беды от вина.
Ой ты, печень, наша печень, жаль, одна ты нам дана.
Черт залез на потолок,
Ты не бойся, паренек,
Это белая горячка к нам зашла на огонек.
Ты — маньячка, я — маньяк,
Ты пьешь водку, я — коньяк,
Ты — портвейн, а я — сухое,
Мы не встретимся никак!  
Вот тоже было дело, будучи поддаты,
Штурмовали Зимний красные солдаты,
Красные матросы с красными носами
Пели "Варшавянку" злыми голосами. 
В Зимнем тоже пьянка выдалась неслабо —
Трансвестит Керенский нарядился бабой.
И лишь один непьющий октябрист Родзянко
Говорил с трибуны: "Вас погубит пьянка". 
Дальше покатилось всеобщее веселье —
До сих пор колбасит тяжкое похмелье.
Господа и дамы, прекращайте пьянку,
А не то ведь снова грянем "Варшавянку". 
Пьют Париж и Ереван,
Пьют Нью-Йорк и Магадан.
Да когда ж они напьются, пролетарии всех стран!
Родила царица в ночь
То ли сына, то ли дочь
Вот урок для гимназиста, алкашей гоните прочь.
А другая родила
Нам двуглавого орла.
Этот герб для нас годится — из горла и в два ствола.
Здравствуй, дедушка Цирроз,
Ты в подарок нам принес
...essentiale, всякой дряни целый воз 
Боролись с пьянством сгоряча,
Много пили первача
За Егора Кузьмича
И Михаил Сергеича.
Айлилюли-айлюли,
На последние рубли
Пью за мир, за гуманизм и за трезвость всей Земли.

----------


## Lampada

http://shaov.kulichki.com/mp3s/Futbolnye-stradanija.mp3  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  http://video.yandex.ru/#search?text=...11660934-06-12   *Футбольные страдания* 
Позабыв про прелесть лета,
Бросив всё на произвол,
Сели мы смотреть на этот,
Извиняюсь, на футбол.
Там, как будто бы не жрамши,
Помирая от тоски,
По траве ходили наши,
Извиняюсь, игроки. 
Нам пора б уже привыкнуть
Нервы даром не мотать,
Но как опять хотелось крикнуть,
Помянуть япону мать! 
Нет защиты, нет спасенья
И полузащиты нет!
Лупит полунападенье,
Как в копейку, в белый свет. 
Болела вся страна
какого же рожна!
Левей давай, правей давай!
Ну бей уже давай… 
Мы же можем — мы ж Расея! —
Всем им головы свернуть!
Но граблями вновь усеян
Наш большой футбольный путь…
А мы теперь чего-то спорим,
Мол, могли не проиграть! —
Высохнет скорее море,
Реки повернутся вспять... 
А мы-то раскатали губы
И болели, матерясь,
Но надежды наши грубо
Бутсами втоптали в грязь.
Это ж словно у сиротки
Хлебца отобрать кусок!
Это ж как предложат водки,
Отхлебнёшь — а это сок… 
Свисти давай, судья, —
не вышло ни черта!
Ужасно? Да! Кошмарно?
Да! Ну как всегда! 
Мы, конечно, всех умнее,
Но футбол-то тут при чём?
Тут нам надо бы скромнее.
Наш удел — хоккей с мячом.
Можем в шахматы сражаться
Или лучше — в городки.
Но в футбол — не надо, братцы!
Не позорьтесь, мужики! 
Пролетят года проворно,
Словно с белых сакур дым…
Мы, конечно, нашей сборной
Всё забудем, всё простим.
Снова наш болельщик охнет,
Снова чуда будет ждать:
Вдруг в лесу чего-то сдохнет,
Море Чёрное усохнет,
И реки повернутся вспять…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XfuXB7blcU http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11   *Иные времена*
(переслушивая Галича)  _Жили-жили — оба-на! 
Глядь: иные времена!_  
Мы тут слушали Бетховена давеча, 
А как закончилась в бутылке «Посольская», 
Я поставил Александра Аркадьича, 
И обуяла меня грусть философская.
«Устарел он, – говорят мне товарищи. – 
Мы уж строй сменили к чёртовой матери, 
Личность есть, а культа нет — потрясающе! 
Трали-вали, торжество демократии!
Шуршат лимузины, искрится вино, 
Жратвы в магазинах, как грязи, полно! 
Текут инвестиции, крепится власть, 
И даже в провинции есть что украсть! 
Живём в шоколаде, а что алчем рубля, 
Так не корысти ради, а радости для! 
Триумф креатива — апгрейдинг умов! 
А главное пива сто двадцать сортов! 
Перспективы — мать честна! 
Да, иные времена...» 
А какая-нибудь бабка Кузьминична 
Небеса коптит в деревне заброшенной 
Под какой-нибудь Интой или Кинешмой —
Расскажите ей про всё про хорошее!
Это ей вы расскажите, ораторы, 
Что свободу мы такую забацали:
Хочешь — деда выдвигай в губернаторы! 
Хочешь — бизнес открывай с итальянцами!
А бабка все плачет, что трудно живёт —
Какой неудачный попался народ! 
Отсталая бабка привыкла к узде: 
Ты ей о свободе, она — о еде. 
Ты что же не петришь своей головой:
На всех не разделишь продукт валовой! 
Зато в Центробанке накоплен резерв — 
И скоро всем бабкам дадут по козе!
Глянь-ка, бабка, из окна:
Вишь? О! Иные времена! 
Но те ж за городом заборы,
Те же строятся вожди.
Генералы, прокуроры,
Поп-кумиры да актёры —
Честный люд, нечестный люд —
Справно денежку куют.
Вроде жареным не пахнет,
Чёрный ворон не кружит,
Олигарх над златом чахнет,
У метро алкаш лежит.
Складно врет номенклатура:
Счастье, мол, не за горой.
А страна сидит, как дура,
И кивает головой.
Кому бутик открыть, кому окоп отрыть…
А с Тверской страна не видна. 
А кто плохо жил, будет плохо жить. 
Это всё они — времена... 
В избе тикают с одышкою ходики, 
И давление за двести — подняться бы... 
Но Кузьминична корпит в огородике, 
Рвёт амброзию артрозными пальцами. 
Деду стопочку нальёт — пусть поправится, 
Сыпанёт пшена в курятник с наседками, 
Аллохол глотнёт — и в церкву отправится,
Захромает бодро вслед за соседками. 
Идут бабуленьки, мелки, белоплаточны, 
Идут гуськом благодарить Творца 
За желтизну пасхального яйца, 
За голубую неба непорочность, 
За пенсион свой — маленький, но прочный, 
Идут, крестясь от самого крыльца. 
Мешает лишь один холецистит 
Общаться с Богом.
Ну да Бог простит... 
Значит, Галич устарел? Очень может быть. 
Так что не нравится? Да всё вроде нравится... 
Да, иные времена, но чем-то схожие... 
А для Кузьминичны так вовсе без разницы. 
Виноваты сами — дедушки, бабушки — 
Слишком рано родились, жили в сирости. 
Но дали льготы на проезд? Вот и ладушки. 
Трали-вали, торжество справедливости.
Басан, басан, басана,
Сейчас не время — ВРЕМЕНА.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=24   *О народной любви* 
В наш город въехал странный хиппи 
                на хромом ишаке. 
Носили вербу, в небе ни облачка. 
Он говорил нам о любви на арамейском языке, 
А все решили: косит под дурачка.  
Ему сказали: "Братан, твои идеи смешны, 
И для любви у нас программа своя: 
Идет перформенс под названьем 
                "Возрожденье страны. 
Часть вторая. Патетическая".  
Он посмотрел программу "Время", прочитал 
"Коммерсант", 
Он ужаснулся и печально сказал: 
"Водить вас надо по пустыне 
                лет еще пятьдесят, 
Пока не вымрут все, кто голосовал".  
Потом зашли мы с ним в кабак, 
                повечеряли слегка, 
И я автограф у него попросил. 
Он написал губной помадой на стене кабака: 
"Мене, мене, текел, упарсин".  
Он пел нам "Битлов", 
Мол, "all yours need is love". 
Какая "love", чувак, щас "all yours need is money". 
Эх, хвост-чешуя! 
Вот, вопрос бытия: 
Кого любить? Живёшь, как ёжик в тумане.  
Мы любим сильный людей, 
                мы любим жёстких вождей, 
Мы ловим кайф, когда нас бьют по башке. 
Такая наша стезя, 
                иначе с нами нельзя - 
У нас в крови тоска по сильной руке.  
"Интеллигенция и власть" - 
                задача очень сложна: 
То ли кусать сапог, а то ли лизать. 
Любовь к искусству у монархов 
                так бывает странна! 
Барма и Постник, берегите глаза!  
И по какому, блин, каналу нам объявят каюк? 
Переключать уже устала рука! 
Я в ожиданьи лучшей жизни тихо горькую пью 
И от испуга не пьянею никак.  
И кто бы дал бы совет, и кто бы дал бы ответ! - 
Я неизвестностью такой возмущен: 
"Уже настала тирания, или пока еще нет?! 
А если нет, тогда я выпью ещё!  
Любовь, пишут, - зла, полюбишь козла. 
Козла, скажу я вам, любите сами! 
Пусть будет вождь суров, 
Пусть Петров, Иванов, хоть кто! 
Тут главное, братва, чтоб не Сусанин!"  
Делай дело, двигай телом, ты лови-ка момент! 
Пушкин - это наше всё, Путин - наш президент. 
Журавли пролетают, не жалея ни о ком. 
Выдвигайте меня, люди, 
                прямо в Центризбирком. 
Генералам - слава! 
Либералам - слава! 
Слава тем, кто слева! 
Слава тем, кто справа! 
Губернаторам несладко, а кому сейчас легко! 
Дядя Вася вместо пива пьёт кефир и молоко.  
Да, ваш батька крутой, а наш батька круче. 
В огороде бузина, а в Киеве Кучма. 
Витя любит Мумий-тролля, а я Ленона люблю. 
Нету времени подраться, 
                цигиль-цигиль-ай-лю-лю.  
Террористы боятся ходить в сортир. 
На развалинах России мы построим новый мир. 
Это что за остановка, Византия или Рим, 
А с перрона отвечают: "Виходи, поговорим".  
Вся держава-как невеста, 
очень хочет стать женой. 
Все же очень интересно, 
Что же будет со страной.  
Эх, мать-перемать, будем петь и плясать, 
И пить, и любить народ наш буйный! 
Любовь - это сон и, как сказал Соломон, 
"И это пройдёт", а он мужик был умный.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxguYtBSsLE   *Включайте поворотники!*  
Пару слов о народе на родине,
Перед тем, как начать поворот
Не включает народ поворотники
Ну, плюет на законы народ. 
Я намедни ужасно расстроился:
На Тойоте какой-то урод
Перед носом моим перестроился
Обозначь, ты, урод, поворот.  
Он же наглый, ему все дозволено.
Руки-ноги б тебе обломать.
Он здоровый такой, мясом кормится,
А мне монтировку то трудно поднять. 
А такой и стрельнет еще, мало ли.
Кенгурятник напялил, куркуль.
Ты с медведями, что ли жил, Маугли?
Прям из лесу, и сразу - за руль.  
Развинтился народ, только дай слабину
До чего довели либералы страну.
Вон, в Корее-то Северной, там - извини,
Там на красный - ни-ни, и на желтый - ни-ни. 
Там сказал Ким Чен Ир: <Вы смотрите мне, блин!>
И по правилам ездят все десять машин.
Да народу за счастье, машину ведя,
Поворотник включить по наказу Вождя.  
А у нас: Всем - Атас!, если едут вожди,
Птица прочь улетай, зверь с дороги уйди.
Потому и холопы законов не чтут,
Потому курят в лифте, в подъезде плюют. 
А холопы затем и свергали царя,
Чтобы ездить по встречной, ментов костеря.
Раздолбаи у нас шофера.
Et setera, et setera, et setera.  
Хам на Хаммере сидит, хам из Хаммера глядит,
Поворотник не включает, ой! поворачиваИт. 
Народ-богоносец, народ - гуманист
Терпимый к таким мелочам
Народ- атеист, разгильдяй, пофигист
Какой поворотник, к чертям.  
Не нужна нам законов конкретика,
Не нужны нам законы вообще,
Нам чужда протестантская этика
И буддистский порядок вещей. 
Николай и святые угодники!
Для себя ничего не прошу.
Но, пусть включают они поворотники
А не то, видит Бог, согрешу. 
Он мотор заведет, глазки выпучит
И вперед, аж резина визжит.
Нет, такой из пожара не вытащит
И бандита не разоружит. 
Он не будет спасать утопающих -
Нафига ему ножки мочить.
Героизма не надо, товарищи
Но поворотник-то можно включить. 
Застрахую машину, всего-то делов,
Но нет страховки пока еще от дураков
Он сегодня забыл поворотник включить,
Завтра будет старушек несчастных давить. 
Начинается с малого полный развал
Нехорошие книжки он в детстве читал.
Вот такие как он бьют детей и жену,
Вот такие как он развалили страну. 
Да, они все изгадят, куда не взгляни.
В Джона Леннона тоже стреляли они.
И писал о них Лермонтов, мол, - палачи,
Прокурор и судья - все пред ними молчи: 
А в конце дописал: дорогие мои,
Есть еще высший суд, он повыше ГАИ.
Вот такая выходит мура.
et setera, et setera, et setera.  
Наши трассы широки, устремленья высоки,
Господа, включайте, гады,
Поворотники. 
Смахнул я с капота дорожную пыль
Может я это все, сгоряча.
Вот, был бы у Чехова автомобиль,
Поворотник бы Чехов включал.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzF_7drDH30 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogrmz9Zy4go http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08   *Патриотический марш* 
И какая меня муза укусила? 
Я на власть чего-то гавкаю опять. 
«Ну не гавкай ты! — жена меня просила. 
— Ты нагавкаешь, придурок, лет на пять!» 
Грею зад в своем любимом мягком кресле, 
Возраст, дети…Что ж, послушаю жену — 
Мне пора уже писать иные песни. 
О хорошем. Прямо сейчас вот и начну. 
Хорошо у нас и летом и зимою! 
И в провинции и в центре хорошо! 
По трезвянке хорошо и с перепою! 
И в одежде хорошо и голышом! 
Мы и строим, и куем, мы созидаем, 
Снова доблесть комсомольская кипит! 
Мы опять другой такой страны не знаем, 
А кто знает, пусть заткнется и сидит! 
На добро чужое рот мы не раззявим, 
Но ни крошки не уступим своего. 
Человек у нас проходит как хозяин! 
(Если бабки есть, конечно, у него.) 
Вперед, умытая Россия! 
Страна невиданных щедрот. 
С нами силы неземные, 
Бог и вышки нефтяные! 
Вперед, вперед, покуда прет! 
Хорошо внизу и хорошо у власти, 
Вместе движемся мы в этот вот «перед», 
Видим мы на горизонте наше счастье, 
Кто не видит — пусть очки свои протрет. 
Но кое-что я должен прояснить публично: 
Отношенье мое к власти таково – 
Там как раз не хорошо… Нет, там отлично! 
Гармонично, динамично, делово! 
Но отдыхать им надо чаще, в самом деле, 
Шутка ль — круглый год сидишь, руководишь… 
Хорошо, ще не сгинели Куршевели, 
Ще не вмерли Цюрих, Лондон и Париж! 
Вперед, умытая Россия! 
Пора вылазить из болот! 
Ой вы кони вороные, ой вы вышки нефтяные! 
Вперед, вперед, покуда прет! 
Так вот встанешь утром, оглядишь Отчизну. 
Прослезишься, выпьешь, хрустнешь огурцом. 
И, как Тютчева, потянет к монархизму, 
И к монарху с человеческим лицом. 
А кое-кто ругает все, все сразу, чохом. 
Говорит, что не туда процесс зашел. 
Даже если кое-что у нас и плохо, 
Приглядись — на самом деле хорошо! 
Кто-то ноет про имперские замашки, 
И кричит про деспотию и грабеж. 
Успокойтесь, сядьте, выпейте рюмашку! 
Посидите чуть… Ну? Правда ж хорошо ж? 
Вперед, умытая Россия! 
Страна невиданных щедрот. 
Есть съестное, есть спиртное, разливное-нефтяное! 
Вперед, вперед, покуда прет! 
Наконец-то спел я честно 
Вам про то, как все чудесно, хорошо! Хорошо! 
Мы не плачем и не ноем, 
Наш мы, новый мир построим, хорошо! Хорошо! 
И на вахте, и в забое, 
И в горячке, и в запое хорошо! Хорошо! 
Вот и написал, как Тютчев, 
Просто Тютчев, даже лучше! Хорошо!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D05WTKM-Zcs   *И на Солнце бывают пятна*  
Я читаю про Великих Людей -
Кто был циник, кто тиран, кто злодей.
И обидно слышать мне от родни,
Что не великий я, как "те", как "они",
Что мусор я не выношу,
Свет в туалете не гашу,
Чревоугодием грешу.
Так это ж разве грех?
Вот взять Великих - кто блудил,
Кто квасил, кто жену лупил
А я что? Свет не погасил?
Смешно. Курям на смех.
Вот смотри: 
Сам Гендель был обжорой,
Гюго грешил инцестом,
А Фёдор наш Михалыч
В рулетку баловал,
И даже умный Ницше
Свихнулся, как известно,
Чайковский... Ну, это ладно...
А Мусоргский бухал! 
И с обидой говорю я родне:
"Ох, напрасно вы пеняете мне!
Не скандалю и почти что не пью.
И цикуты вам в кефир не налью!
ну да - носки я разбросал,
Батон цинично обкусал,
Пальто намедни заблевал,
Хорошее пальто...
Что взять с меня - ну кто есть я?
Пылинка в складке бытия!
Что я? - Великие мужья
Творили чёрт-те что!
Вот смотри: 
Руссо был мизантропом,
Есенин - хулиганом,
Лорд Байрон - то был бабник,
Он это дело знал,
А, впрочем, как и Клинтон,
И Бунин с Мопассаном
Вот Элтон Джон... Ну, это ладно...
А Мусоргский бухал! 
Стать Великим, что ль? Ну, просит родня!
Ох, тогда все запоют у меня!
Буду пить, курить и баб приводить
И в туалете свет не буду гасить!
"А что носки, скажу, опять разбросал,
Так я ж Великий - я поэму писал!"
Да... У Великих, вишь, такая фигня - 
Им всё можно, им прощает родня! 
Петрарка был занудой,
А Сартр коммунистом,
А Пресли был сексотом - 
Он на "Битлов" стучал,
Мазох был мазохистом,
Маркиз де Сад - садистом.
И все они бухали!
И Мусоргский бухал! 
Эйнштейн мучил скрипку,
Бетховен мучил близких,
Тургенев был жестокий - 
Он в зайчиков стрелял!
Но... Родне моей не легче
От этих истин низких.
Они говорят: "Всё это сплетни!"
Да! Но Мусоргский бухал!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFexSKq3LLs  * "Инь" и "Ян"*  
Ты кричала, что я синь,            
Ты кричала, что я пьянь.           
У тебя начало "инь",               
У меня начало "ян".                 
Раньше я с тебя торчал,          
Песни я тебе мычал,                
Изначально я не знал               
О борьбе наших начал.              
Соблазнив соседа, дрянь,         
Грубо льстила ты ему,              
Дескать, Вань, вот твой бы "ян"    
Дураку бы моему!                    
Дядя Миша, пьяный Фуцин,      
Доморощенный Конфуций,             
Мне сказал: "О вечном думай!       
Брат, в Китай тебе пора!            
В темной комнате, Тимошка,         
Не ищи ты черной кошки,            
А, тем паче, вашу Мурку            
Съел под пиво я вчера!"             
Нет такой, как ты, козы, 
Утопающей в грехе, 
Ни в верховиях Янзцы, 
Ни в низовьях Хуанхэ.  
Я с восьми и до шести 
Собираю гаолян, 
Ты же, Господи, прости, 
Только долбишь мое "ян".   
Как накрасишь свою "инь", 
Да как глянешь упырем, 
Чур меня! Изыди! Сгинь! 
Лучше подожгу я дом!  
Лучше, хочешь, дорогая, 
Увезу тебя в Китай я, 
И вот там, в стене Китайской, 
Замурую навсегда.  
Через тыщу лет, как в песне, 
Ты воскреснешь, водки треснешь, 
Вот тогда поймут китайцы 
Прелесть Страшного Суда!  
Сам я в монастырь уйду,           
Там не держат всяких "инь".      
Стану я Шаов-Цзе-Дун              
Из конторы Шаов-Линь...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwh0XUPIiDw  *Кошачий блюз* 
— Мяу-мяу-мяу, что за... кого это к нам занесло?
— Я случайно с балкона упал прямо в мусорку носом.
— А, домашний! Диванный мурчалка! Ну, здравствуй, мурло.
Ну что ж, садись, обмяукаем общекошачьи вопросы.
Да не бойся, не съем, подвигайся поближе, братан.
— Не сочтите за грубость, у вас же, наверное, блохи.
— А барин брезгует нами! Так это тебе не диван.
Здесь — холера, чума, так что блохи не так уж и плохи.
Что-то морда твоя неприлична и вид странноват.
— Так ведь я ж благородный, я перс. — Так и знал – инородец.
Развелось инородцев! Мотай в свою Персию, гад!
... нашей ... эти лица персидской породы.
В животе пустота
Перспектив ни черта.
Превратили в скота
Трудового кота!
И не любит никто, всюду слышится “брысь!”
Хоть одна бы зараза сказала “кис-кис”!
Кис-кис
Кис-кис-кис-кис-кис-kiss me 
Мы с собаками бьемся за счастье наших котят.
Мы за мир без собак, мы когтями их голыми рвали!
Уважаю корейцев, они эту сволочь едят.
Ну а ты, где ты был, когда мы свою кровь проливали?
Ты ж из пятой квартиры? Постой, там живет еще пес!
Предал нас, ренегат, компрадорская буржуазия.
Так ведь скоро задирать будешь лапу и лаять, как мерзкий барбос!
Кот в квартире с собакой! Дожили! Пропала Россия!
— Но позвольте, у нас плюрализм, мы в свободной стране!
Он, конечно, ..., пахнет псиной и спит у параши.
Он же просто секьюрити, так, порученец при мне.
Доберман, между прочим. — Фамилия тоже не наша.
Ладно, кореш, забудем, давай, помолчим
В тишине заторчим,
В унисон помурчим.
Лунный сыр аппетитно над крышей повис.
Может, кто-нибудь с неба нам скажет: “Кис-кис
Кис-кис-кис-кис-кис-kiss me 
— Ах, вы правы, давайте дружить! Ну зачем нам грызня?
Ну зачем нам скандал из-за этой собаки поганой!
Ладно, все, я пошел, вон, хозяйка уж ищет меня.
Заходи как-нибудь, большевик, угощу валерианой.
У кошки четыре ноги, и все норовят ее пнуть.
Товарищ, ты ей помоги, товарищ, собакой не будь

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=13   *Врачебная нищенская*  
Эх, нищее племя, коллеги-врачи,
За что ж нас судьба наказала?
В аванс выдают нам анализ мочи,
В получку - анализы кала.
От голода пухну и выпить хочу,
И кожаный плащ прохудился.
Подайте, родимцы, простому врачу,	|
Чтоб доктор хотя бы напился.		| 2 раза 
"Нет жизни на Марсе" - ученый сказал.
У нас - тоже нет, уж поверьте.
Я гол, как сокол и я зол, как шакал,
Я нищ, как Ван Гог перед смертью,
Жена, как голодная телка, мычит
И детки ждут хлебца от папки. 
У папки в кармане - анализ мочи, -
Не фунты, не лиры, не марки. 
	Приходи ко мне лечится
	И корова, и волчица,
	Приноси сметану, мясо,
	Самогонку, что горит.
	Всех он примет, всех пригреет,
	Исцелит от гонореи,
	От инфарктов и инсультов, -
	Бедный доктор Айболит. 
Иль посох мне взять, - да в Святые места,
Иль вором работать в Багдаде.
Подайте, родимцы, за ради Христа,
Аллаха и Кришны за ради.
Как выйдешь на паперть,
Как глянешь окрест, -
Нет, счастья, покой есть и воля.
Отчизной поставлен на мне красный крест,|
И в зад полумесяц мне колет.		| 2 раза 
В отместку Отчизне я мелко гляжу, 
Мой ум помутился от горя.
Назло государству по клумбам хожу
И матом пишу на заборе.
Не лезьте ко мне, бо могу зашибить,
Чиновников всяких орава!
Как вещий Олег, я намерен прибить	|
Свой sheet на воротах Минздрава.	| 2 раза 
Я - жертва Минздрава, я - падший престиж, 
Я - швед под Полтавою, братья.
Я - черная моль, я - летучая мышь,
Я - функция в белом халате. 
Как берег надежды, как факел в ночи,
Как символ любви на планете, 
Как солнце, мне светит анализ мочи,	|
И больше ниче мне не светит.		| 2 раза

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfrvPHkJZpc http://shaov.kulichki.com/mp3s/Razgovor-s-kritikom.mp3   *Разговор с критиком*  
Он пришёл с лицом убийцы, 
С видом злого кровопийцы, 
Он сказал, что он мой критик 
И добра желатель мой, 
Что ему, мол, штиль мой низкий 
Эстетически неблизкий, 
Я фуфло, а он - Белинский, 
Весь неистовый такой.  
Возмущался, что я грязно, 
Своевольно, безобразно 
Слово гадкое - "оргазм" 
Безнаказанно пою. 
"Ты ж не просто песни лепишь - 
В нашу нравственность ты метишь! 
За оргазм ты ответишь, 
Гадом буду, зуб даю!"  
Я пристыженно заохал, 
Стал прощения просить. 
Сам подумал: "Дело плохо, 
Этот может укусить". 
Распалился он безмерно, 
Оскорбить меня хотел. 
"Ты вообще нудист, наверно! 
А ещё очки надел!  
Нет, спеть бы про палатку и костёр, 
Про то, как нам не страшен дождик хмурый! 
Но ты засел, как вредоносный солитёр, 
Во чреве исстрадавшейся культуры!  
Культуры - 
Мультуры, 
Куль-куль-куль-куль, 
Муль-муль-муль-муль.  
Вреден я, не отпираюсь. 
Утопил Му-Му я, каюсь. 
Всё скажу, во всём сознаюсь, 
Только не вели казнить. 
Это я бомбил Балканы, 
Я замучил Корвалана, 
И Александра Мирзаяна 
Я планировал убить.  
А как выпью политуру, 
Так сажусь писать халтуру. 
Постамент родной культуры 
Я царапаю гвоздём. 
Клеветник и очернитель, 
Юных девушек растлитель, 
И вообще я - врач-вредитель, 
Приходите на прием!  
Если есть где рай для бардов - 
Я туда не попаду. 
Если есть где ад для бардов, 
То гореть мне в том аду. 
А в раю стоят палатки, 
Всё халявное кругом - 
Чай густой, а уксус сладкий, 
И все песни лишь о том, что:  
Да здравствуют палатки и костёр, 
Наш строй гуманный, развитой туризм, 
Ведёт народ к победам ля минор. 
Всё остальное - ревизионизм.  
И разгневанный радетель 
За чужую добродетель 
На меня за песни эти 
Епитимью наложил. 
Ты, говорит, обязан, хоть я тресни, 
Написать сто двадцать песен 
О туризме и о лесе 
Кровью все взамен чернил.  
Думал я: "Достал, постылый! 
Чо те надо-то, мужик? 
Серафим ты шестикрылый, 
Ну вырви грешный мой язык!" 
Слушал я, ушами хлопал, 
А когда совсем устал, 
То сказал я громко: "Жопа!" 
Тут он в обморок упал.  
Но с тех пор в душе покоя нет, 
И от переживания такого 
Как-то мне приснился Афанасий Фет, 
Бьющий Иван Семёныча Баркова.  
Он лупил его кастетом, 
Приговаривал при этом: 
"Я пришёл к тебе с приветом 
Рассказать, что солнце встало, 
Что воспитанным поэтам 
Выражаться не пристало". 
А Барков просил прощенья, 
Сжёг поэму про Луку. 
Вот такое вот знаменье 
Мне приснилось, дураку.  
Но я песню написал назло врагам, 
Как одна возлюбленная пара 
У костра, в палатке, под гитару 
Получила пламенный оргазм.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_5OokP8YjI  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12   *Большой невроз*  
Какой мы трепетный народ – 
Воспринимаем всё всерьёз, 
Манера скверная у нас 
По пустякам впадать в невроз. 
Вот у писателя Петра 
Глубокий творческий застой, 
А всё невроз от осознания, 
Что он хуже, чем Толстой. 
Вот математик Николай 
Решал какой-то интеграл, 
Три дня решал и не решил, 
Посуду бил и так орал! 
Большой невроз.  
На священнике Кирилле 
Третий год как нет лица. 
Но зато есть ощущение 
Вселенского конца, 
Что вокруг секуляризм, 
Содомия и психоз – 
У него развился 
Эсхатологический невроз. 
Атеистам тоже плохо – 
Разнеслась такая весть, 
Что грешить теперь опасно, 
Бог, оказывается, есть. 
Большой невроз.  
На горе колхоз,
Под горой совхоз, 
У тебя невроз, 
У меня невроз. 
За стеной стучат,
За спиной кричат, 
Слева – инвалид, 
Справа – психопат. 
Только ляжешь спать, 
Тут вставать пора, 
Но как же можно быть спокойным 
В понедельник в семь утра? 
Большой невроз.   
Население в неврозе, 
В подмосковном Клину 
Тракторист Иван Степанов 
Укусил за нос жену. 
На суде в последнем слове 
Он тревожно произнёс: 
– Отойдите, покусаю, 
У меня теперь невроз. 
Прокурор просил полгода, 
А судья дал двадцать пять. 
У судьи ни к чёрту нервы, 
Мог и на фиг расстрелять. 
Большой невроз.  
У светской львицы две левретки 
Отравились фуа гра, 
Они в дерьме, она в истерике, 
В неврозе повара. 
А у бандита Алексея 
Дал осечку пистолет, 
Он написал статью в журнал 
На тему «В жизни счастья нет». 
Вот психоаналитик Виктор 
Тьму народа излечил, 
Больные так мотали нервы – 
Взял одного и замочил. 
Большой невроз.  
Раздражает день, 
Раздражает ночь – 
И ложиться лень, 
И вставать невмочь. 
Инвалид стучит, 
Психопат кричит, 
Во дворе Полкан 
Тоже не молчит. 
И долги растут, 
И кровать скрипит, 
И вообще, когда в Руанде 
Прекратится геноцид?! 
Большой невроз.  
Мы не шведы, не голландцы, 
И невроз у нас иной, 
Мы народ пассионарный, 
В смысле – очень уж дурной: 
То княжну швырнём с досады
В набежавшую волну, 
То пожар Москвы устроим, 
То гражданскую войну. 
Так нельзя. Вы что, в натуре? 
Спрячьте пули и картечь. 
Я, в натуре, о культуре – 
Нервы надобно беречь! 
Большой невроз.  
Когда вам ушлый официант 
Вчерашний ростбиф принесёт 
И разольёт на стол вино, 
И скатерть вам поставит в счёт, 
Не надо ножками сучить, 
Кричать об этих пустяках – 
Конечно, надо заплатить. 
Вообще – держать себя в руках. 
Но как приятно тихо встать, 
С улыбкою сказать «Пардон!», 
По люстре стулом садануть 
И просветлённым выйти вон. 
Большой невроз.  
На горе колхоз, 
Под горой совхоз, 
У тебя невроз, 
У меня невроз. 
Раззудись плечо,
Размахнись рука, 
Пошумим ещё, 
Побузим слегка. 
Как продрал глаза, 
Так прощай покой, 
А я люблю свои неврозы – 
Ух, я бешеный какой! 
Большой невроз. 
Большой невроз. 
Большой невроз. 
Большой невроз.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NufQaKhitUQ   *Сказки нашего времени* 
Здравствуй, дружок, любишь сказки сопливые? 
Видишь, луна путешествует по небу? 
Если ты вдруг оторвёшься от пива, 
Я, так и быть, расскажу тебе что-нибудь.  
Снесла яйцо-да девица Пеструшка. 
Дед с бабой били - не разбили, ну - калеки! 
А мышка, по профессии норушка, 
Хвостом махнула, и яйцо - салям алейкум! 
Вот плачут дед и баба, но напрасно - 
Всё предначертано, яйцо должно разбиться. 
Зло пораждает зло в наш век ужасный. 
Ты хочешь знать, чем эта сказка завершится? 
Старуху ту Раскольников зарубит, 
И не со зла, причём, так по сюжету надо. 
Старик же, пьянством горе усугубив, 
Эрцгерцога застрелит Фердинанда.   
Что ты скривился, не нравится сказочка? 
Что, недостаточно лихо закручена? 
Да, нелегко угодить тебе, лапочка, 
Читал бы свой комикс, капризное чучело!  
Я тут ему всё о трансцедентальном, 
О фатализме, о жизни, о мистике. 
Нет, блин, он хочет покруче, завально, 
Клёво, атасно, в отпадной стилистике.  
Хочешь покруче? Ну, ладно - получишь!  
Вот было у крестьянина три сына, 
Все трое - дураки, что характерно. 
Атос, Портос и младший - Буратино 
Принцессу встретили, и кончилось всё скверно! 
Они вложили ей, на всякий случай, 
Прям под матрац горошину. Тротила. 
И от дворца остался только ключик, 
Который сныкала безумная Тортилла. 
Её царевич отловил и долго мучил 
Кричал: "Зачем тебе такие уши, бабка?" 
Потом убил, сварил и съел, а ейный ключик 
У Дуремара поменял на центнер мака.  
Царевич жил с лягушкой, как с женою,- 
Декомпенсированный извращенец, 
На сивом мерине катался, параноик, 
Любил других лягушек, многоженец. 
Но сивый мерин обернулся Сивкой-Буркой 
И человечьим голосом взмолился: 
"Не ешь меня, болван, я болен чумкой!" 
И тут же на берёзе удавился. 
Вот это триллер, прям до слез, такие страсти! 
Мне самому понравилось чего-то! 
Раз наша жизнь покруче, чем блокбастер, 
Должны быть сказки посильней, чем "Фауст" Гете!  
Займемся мифотворчеством, а ля Альфред Хичкок! 
Детишкам каку хочется, а цаца им не впрок. 
Танцуй, Дюймовочка, хип-хоп, и будет всё тип-топ! 
Кто против, кто? Да дед Пихто и Агния Барто!  
По городу ходила нетрезвая Годзилла, 
Трёх кошек задавила и семерых козлят, 
А бедные Степашки, да Хрюшки-Чебурашки 
Со страхом эту сказочку глядят.  
Гляжу с тоской, дружок, на ваше поколенье: 
Все ждут метафизической халявы. 
"Сезам откроется по щучьему веленью..." 
А накось-выкуси! О, времена! О, нравы! 
Пришел Кинг-Конг, Русалочка убита. 
Сменили амплуа герои сказок - 
Старик Хоттабыч - предводитель ваххабитов, 
Добрыня водку возит на "КАМАЗах". 
Боюсь, закончится всё неинтеллигентно, 
Как в басне той, про птицу и лисицу - 
Ворону как-то Бог послал, послал конкретно 
Прям вместе с сыром, и с лисой, и с баснописцем.   
Течёт мёд-пиво по усам, а в рот всё не спешит, 
Придумай сказочку ты сам, меня уже тошнит. 
К примеру, как завёл чувак котяру в сапогах, 
И сразу он зажил ништяк, весь в тёлках и гринах.  
У леса, на опушке, снесла яйцо старушка, 
А мы его купили и съели, наконец, 
Теперь мы всем колхозом больны сальмонеллёзом, 
Вот тут и сказочке конец, кто скушал - не жилец.   
Ой, папа плачет! Есть для папы сказка: 
"Вот жили-были Дума с Президентом. 
И жили они в радости и ласке, 
И померли они одномоментно..."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02  *В защиту пьянства* 
Светила Луна цвета старого виски, 
Мы пили кагор цвета южных ночей. 
И вдруг мне сказала одна журналистка: 
- Вы столько поете о пьянстве, зачем?  
- Ах, леди, я стар, мне лукавить негоже, 
Скажу напрямик: нету смысла трезветь, 
Мы можем не петь, но не пить мы не можем, 
А если мы пьем, отчего же не спеть!  
И буду уж тем я любезен народу, 
Что милость призвал к босОте, 
Ко всем, кто свою защищает свободу 
В боях на семейном фронте.  
Что б крепла моя держава, 
В законе должна быть строка: 
«Мужчина имеет право 
С друзьями попить пивка!».  
- Ах, леди, оставьте упреки, укоры 
Не мы слабовольны, а жизнь не легка, 
Я видел, как пьют докторА и шахтеры, 
Рискните шахтеру налить молока!  
Мы ждали воспеть Вас, прекрасная дама, 
Уже при свечах поцелуй в полутьме… 
Наверно, жена и Омара Хайяма, 
Лупила за пьянку по белой чалме.  
Бывает, вернешься почти что тверезый 
Ну, может, чуть-чуть неликвидный. 
- Ну, здравствуй, родная, я принес тебе розы! 
- Опять нализался! …Обидно!  
Выпей, не бойся, выпей! 
Скажет жена: «Подлец!» 
А ты гордо неси, как вымпел, 
Литровый терновый венец.  
Трубы горящие, 
Так чего ж я робею? 
«Тварь я дрожащая 
Или право имею?».  
Я знал одного, он не пил даже пива, 
Имел трезвый взгляд, не ходил в кабаки. 
На жизнь нашу трезво смотреть, ой, тоскливо, 
А этот смотрел, ну и помер с тоски!  
Ведь пьянство – не цель, а движение к цели, 
Лишь поиск гармонии, смысл бытия, 
Ведь пьяный – блаженный, на самом-то деле 
Его любит Бог, не кусает змея.  
Мой друг, ты не был ты не жлобом, не сатрапом, 
Семью и Отечество любишь. 
«…- Сыночек, не пей, а то будешь, как папа!» 
«- Сынок, не женись, точно будешь!...»  
Уроки такого типа 
С античных времен не впрок. 
И новая скажет Сантипа: 
- Пойду, заварю чаёк.  
Супруга свыше нам дана 
Замена счастию она.  
Жизнь идет… 
Мелькают годы за окном, как будто станции метро. 
Кайф не тот… 
В пивных салфетки и цветы, их переделали в бистро.  
Старина…, а в волосах-то седина, 
Старина…, а жизнь-то, черт возьми, одна, 
Но хороша!  
Храни нас, Господь, вывози нас кривая, 
Все – мелочь и тлен, трын-трава и полынь! 
Философ Декарт говорил, наливая: 
- Я пью, значит, я существую, аминь!  
Я песню допел и не надо дискуссий, 
Все стынет, давно уж налИто. 
Так выпьем же, братцы, и смачно закусим, 
Приятного вам гепатита!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09  *Время, назад!*  
Всем свой черёд, и всему своё время,
Время бросать в почву новое семя,
Время не любит идти на попятный,
Но плёнку поставят открутят обратно. 
Видите - вспять повернула эпоха,
Вам разъясняют, что это не плохо.
Твёрдой рукой постираем умело
Знамя борьбы за рабочее дело. 
Вы промолчите, от вас не убудет
Было всё славно и славно всё будет.
Спите спокойно, останетесь в плюсе
Серый волчок за бочок не укусит. 
Серый волчок, он рассказывать мастер -
Сказочник добрый, густой серой масти
Слушай рабочий и слушай колхозник
«Жил был у бабушки серенький козлик…» 
Столько знакомого в этих рассказах.
Спите, приснится вам небо в алмазах,
Время свернётся клубком у порога
Тихо, спокойно… Конец некролога.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=5.02   *Суррогаты* 
Мир увечен, мир непрочен,
Все сменяют суррогаты.
Вместо кошки - тамагочи,
Вместо мужика - вибратор.
И наращивают люди
Анаболические мышцы,
Силиконовые груди
И пластические лица.
Вместо неба - планетарий,
Вместо чая - чай в пакете.
И до чего же низко пали:
Водку делают из нефти.
И живем, как в катакомбах:
Вместо пищи концентраты,
Вместо шахмат "Мортал-комбат".
А я мортал того комбата. 
        Милая моя, и ты не натуральная блондинка,
        Да и у меня из кожезаменителя ботинки.
        Видно, никуда не деться от искусственного хлама,
        Будем целый день сидеть, смотреть поганую рекламу:
        "Свежее дыханье облегчает выживанье-манье,
        Тухлое дыханье затрудняет выживанье-манье,
        Тухлое дыханье прекращает выживанье-манье",
        Нет уже желанья понимать про ваше пониманье. 
Суррогатное искусство
Лезет с жутким постоянством.
И глядишь в окошко грустно
На рублевое пространство.
Ведь не музыка, а слезы.
Но поют, поют, хоть тресни,
Инкубаторские звезды
Нам конвейерные песни.
До чего ж мы любим, чтобы
Бижутерия сияла!
Вместо девушек - секс-бомбы,
Вместо фильмов - сериалы!
А на работу - как на плаху,
От рассвета до заката.
Вместо "здравсте" - иди на фиг!
Вместо денег - зарплата. 
        Милая моя, смотри, как звездочки сверкают ярко.
        Стану пастухом, а ты устроишься простой дояркой.
        Как Жан-Жак Руссо, мы будем жить в гармонии с природой,
        Бегать без трусов и пить одну колодезную воду.
        Милая моя, землица нас накормит и напоит,
        Милая моя, зачем прокладки, "Бленд-а-мед" и "Комет"?
        Что же ты ругаешься, ведь мы еще не уезжаем.
        Милая, расслабься, ну давай хотя бы помечтаем!.. 
Крыша едет у соседа:
Как жену зовут, не помнит.
Ему компьютер - собеседник,
Собутыльник и любовник.
Суррогатное общенье,
Суррогатное леченье.
И это, в общем, не имеет
Суррогатного значенья.
Нагло врет псевдоцелитель,
Клянчит денег псевдонищий.
Вместо спонсора - грабитель,
Вместо доктора - могильщик.
Много глупостей на свете,
Но по мне - всего отвратней,
Что водку делают из нефти,
А вместо мужика - вибратор.

----------


## Lampada

http://shaov.kulichki.com/mp3s/Vernite-mashinu.mp3  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ypdiGdw1-Q  - В исполнении ансамбля "Финики"   *Верните машину!* 
Пришла беда в конце июля: 
Машину сперли со двора. 
Как поросёнка умыкнули, 
Она и хрюкнуть не смогла. 
Верните,гады,мне машину, 
Верните,твари,тачку мне! 
Хожу,кляну свою судьбину 
И ночью вою при луне. 
Как я любил её,ребята! 
Шампунем мыл её бока... 
И только девяносто пятым 
Кормил с руки как груднечка.  
Я не могу сидеть на месте 
От горя стал совсем больным. 
С ножом в руке и с жаждой мести 
Хожу по улицам ночным.  
Мне гады сердце разорвали 
И я по-черному запил. 
Да лучше б вы жену украли, 
Я б вам ещё и доплатил!  
От (инкетонов) толку нету, 
Не ищут милую мою, 
Ментам не верю и в газету 
Я объявление даю:  
"Верните машину! 
Ушла из дому в чем была 
Обута в новую резину, 
Одно сиденье без чехла,  
Округлый руль,капот с горбинкой 
Багажник твердый,волевой. 
Нашедшего мою машинку 
Прошу вернуть её домой. 
Прошу вернуть её домой. 
Прошу вернуть её домой. 
[Ну верните, гады!Жалко,что-ли?Свол...] 
Прошу вернуть её домой. 
[Мерзавцы!..Пакостники!..] 
...домой 
Прошу вернуть её домой. 
[Негодяи!..] 
Прошу вернуть её домой. 
Прошу вернуть её домой!"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDukDMjMvjA  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02   * «Боржом» и дружба народов* 
Исчез «Боржом», он, как Ясон, покинул нас.
Нарушен мой кислотно-щелочной баланс.
И вот теперь болят желудок и душа, 
Хочу узнать — кому баланс мой помешал?
Мне говорил знакомый друг грузин Реваз:
«В Тбилиси пишут, что плохи дела у вас».
А я сказал: «А наша пресса донесла,
Что на холмах Грузии лежит ночная мгла!» 
Пишут, вы за рубежом — нам враги. Я поражён!
Пишут, будто к нам грузины шлют неправильный «Боржом»!
Дескать, стали проверять, спирт «Боржомом» разбавлять,
Санитарный врач загнулся, и решили : «Не пущать!»
И сказали нам: «Шабаш! Лучше кушайте лаваш!
А взамен «Боржома» пейте наш С2Н5ОН! 
«Боржом»! Разве вкус твой хуже вкуса пепсикольного?
«Боржом»! Что ж там химики нашли в тебе крамольного? 
Ещё сказал знакомый друг грузин Реваз:
«Вы, россияне, цены ломите за газ».
А я сказал: «Кто — я ломлю? Вай, дорогой!
Бери мой газ, прям вместе с газовой плитой!»
Ну что тут скажешь? А тут скажешь только «вах!».
Свихнулось что-то в наших мудрых головах.
Хохлы, жиды, кавказцы, чурки, москали — 
Ну, что, ребятушки, свободы огребли? 
Пишут, внешний враг хитёр! Он коварный экспортёр.
И у нас от их товара — аллергия и запор!
Кто ответит, чья вина? Ищет крайнего страна,
Я спрошу с жены-грузинки: явки, шифры, имена!
Да ещё родимый сын на две четверти грузин,
Плюс две дочки. Обложили! Сыпят в воду мне стрихнин! 
Представьте — рай, красоты, ангелы поют,
В беседке Пушкин с Руставели чачу пьют.
Как выпьют, вниз кричат, раздвинув облака:
«Эй, там, на шхуне! Не валяйте дурака!»
В раю не важно — русский, чукча, армянин,
Рай, он ведь, как СССР, на всех один.
А в центре там фонтан огромный сооружён.
Не Церетели. Но в фонтане бьёт «Боржом»! 
«Боржом»! Широко известна марка легендарная!
«Боржом»! Так о чём же плачет служба санитарная? 
Я мыслю, дело не в кавказцах, москалях,
Сдаётся мне, что здесь всё дело в дураках.
Их дураки, а также дураки у нас
Ещё покажут нам дурацкий мастер-класс.
Я съем хинкали и горячий хачапур.
Живу, как бог, на перекрёстке двух культур!
Запью украинской горилкой шашлыки,
Пока её не запретили дураки!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11   *Частушки-пофигушки* 
На поляне у реки
Сели в лодку рыбаки
Сеть закинули в траву
Ловят щуку и плотву
А почему на берегу?
А потому что пофигу 
Пианистка вместо соль
Нам сыграла ля бемоль
Дирижер ей ни гу гу
Дирижеру пофигу 
Лишь рукой махнул извольте
Где хотите ля бемольте
А за такую за зарплату
Ну как еще играть сонату  
Три татушки три та та
Срамотушки срамота 
Не влезай, убьет, мудила!
Но конечно влез – убило.
Следом лезет обормот
с криком "Всех не перебьет!"
Не, чтобы там не говорили
Несгибаемый народ 
Без особенных причин
Коля Васю замочил
А Колю замочил Григорий
Поддержал его почин
И в деревне благодать!
Коли с Васей не видать 
Не беда ти би ти би да
Ерунда ти б ти би да 
Запалили хату спьяну
И сидят - по барабану!
Стол покуда не горит
А портвешок уже разлит 
И соседи тож не плачут
На завалинке судачат
Хорошо горит! примета!
Значит жарким будет лето 
Лишь один тверезый житель
Приволок огнетушитель.
Да не тряси его, постой
Ты же видишь он пустой
Вон написано на нем
Да гори оно огнем 
И горела хата ярко
А летом вправду было жарко 
Ворон каркнул Недомор -морр
Продолжаем разговор 
Березовский говорят
в наши речке всыпал яд
Нам то пофигу конечно
Но какой однако гад
Наши речки не погань
В Темзу сыпь, а не в Кубань 
Сам то сдристнул за бугор
Продолжаем разговор 
Мы и пашем мы и сеем
Мы ж не Конго Мы ж Рассея
Можем правда не пахать
и не сеять нам плевать 
Наплевать нам на косьбу
наплевать на молотьбу
на людей зверей и пташек
Всех видали мы в гробу 
Можно плюнуть лично на ...
Не здесь кончается слюна 
Есть таксисты пофигисты
Пофигисты футболисты
Пофигисты моряки
Пофигисты скорняки
И что особенно отрадно
Пофигисты взрывники 
Я заметил гитаристы
Все большие пофигисты
А скажем вот мандолинист...
Впрочем тоже пофигист 
И только лишь среди чекистов
Очень мало пофигистов
Потому что твою мать
Надо Родину спасать 
Две недели кран течет
Слесарь фишку не сечет
Водку пьет ворон считает
У него переучет 
Кран чинить я сам могу
Но кран мне летом пофигу 
И нет от этого лекарства
и давно идет молва
Что в нашем царстве-государстве
Пофигень растет трава  
Пофигень трава растет, эманацию дает
Кто эманацию вдыхал, тот и пофигистом стал 
И растет в нашей земле
И в Калуге и в Орле
И в тайге и в Заполярье
Говорят даже в Кремле
Говорят она везде
Но я не верю ерунде 
Гуси гуси гу-гу-гу
Не.. га-га-га.. ..а, пофигу!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12   *Шмитовский проезд* 
Вот Шмитовский проезд,
Первейший из проездов.
Вот красота дворов,
Вот чистота подъездов.
Здесь люди так милы,
Не знают слова «сволочь».
И вместо гимна здесь
Сен-Санс играет в полночь.
Здесь овощи крупны,
А фрукты баснословны,
И Мурзики жирны,
И Тузики огромны.
Еще здесь нет ворон,
Лишь соловьи да сойки,
Платон и Томас Морр
Сидят у барной стойки.
А может, не они,
Я их в лицо не знаю.
Но, скажешь им: «Салам»,
Они в ответ кивают.
Здесь в небе Южный Крест.
Ах, Шмитовский проезд. 
Нарядные бомжи
Здесь пьют Шартрёз и Кьянти,
А денег им даешь,
Бормочут: «Ах, оставьте».
Здесь водят хоровод
Стыдливые путаны,
И замуж их берут
Морские капитаны.
Банкир здесь при деньгах,
Гаишник при дороге.
И все творят добро,
Спокойные, как боги.
На кухнях говорят
За жизнь и за погоду.
И чайники свистят
Бетховенскую «Оду».
Зеркальные пруды –
Жемчужина ландшафта.
И перед стартом здесь
Гуляют космонавты.
Отсюда не видать
Сияния звезд кремлевских,
Но, виден в ясный день
В бинокль Колосс Родосский.
А, может, не Колосс,
Как знать на самом деле?
Возможно, это Петр,
Работы Церетели.
У ног его река,
Построен на века. 
Широкий, как Гудзон,
Как Амазонка, длинный,
И редкий пешеход
Дойдет до середины.
Бывает, президент
Заедет в воскресенье,
Старушкам раздает
Цукаты и печенье.
Архитектурный облик
Здесь ярок и прекрасен.
Здесь строил Корбюзье,
Нимейер, Хундерт-Вассер.
Здесь жили Лев Толстой
Ландау и Ботвинник.
Теперь я здесь живу,
И пью тут свой полтинник.
Сижу тут, как сверчок,
И песенки слагаю,
И свой шесток хвалю,
Чужой шесток ругаю.
И улицу свою
Вон как живописую,
Но вечером один
Гулять здесь не рискую.
Ну да, приврал, приврал,
Придумал, приукрасил.
Не жил здесь Лев Толстой,
Не строил Хундерт-Вассер.
Но мне присущ такой
Счастливый взгляд на вещи.
Пусть кто-нибудь другой
На свой приют клевещет.
По мне здесь – благодать,
Чего еще брюзжать. 
А как снесут наш дом
Ужо пойдет веселье.
Построят офис, банк,
А нас отсель отселят
Куда-нибудь в Фили,
Иль в Ново-Храпуново.
Куда ни отсели,
Везде, мой друг, хреново.
Но я и там спою,
Прославлю под гитару
Какой-нибудь проспект
Бакинских Комиссаров.
И это – хорошо!
Попробуйте Вы сами
Увидеть океан
В простой помойной яме.
Ах, Шмитовский проезд,
Я – твой певец брутальный.
Из всех сакральных мест
Ты впрямь наисакральный.
Здесь в небе Южный Крест.
Ах, Шмитовский проезд. 
Хотите жить в раю?
Второй этаж с балконом.
Квартиру продаю
Всего за пол-лимона.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10   *Северная серенада*  
Во Флоренции нынче тепло,
И в Вероне, наверное, солнце.
И веронцы, надувшись вина,
К сеньоритам идут под балкон.
Им с балконов платочки летят,
И поют молодые веронцы
О большой итальянской любви
Макаронным своим тенорком. 
А у нас холода. Я стою
Под балконом твоим, сеньорита.
Минус двадцать, а я без кальсон
Серенаду пою при луне.
Трудно петь без кальсон на ветру,
И закончится все простатитом.
Но просто ты там мелькнула в окне,
Разбудила надежду во мне. 
Холодает. Буду краток.
Я к тому же без перчаток.
В общем, так: люблю тебя я, да и точка.
В нашем климате бывает,
Что любовь не вызревает.
Так не дай замерзнуть нежному росточку! 
О себе пять слов буквально:
Я нормальный, не скандальный,
Романтичный, незлобивый, не упрямый.
Мало пью, курю полпачки,
Но ни дачи нет, ни тачки.
Жить у вас согласен даже с твоей мамой. 
Выходи уже, давай!
На дворе не месяц май!
Кинь платочек мне с балкона,
Ми аморе белла донна! 
Как вы любите нас доводить
До кипенья, до тряски, до жара.
Поморозить, помариновать,
Потомить, поиграть, потерзать.
Но ведь я же не белый медведь,
Не Папанин и не Чилингаров!
Я ж могу задубеть, околеть,
Так сказать, долго жить приказать. 
Ну, короче, дело к ночи,
Между прочим, зябко очень,
И Москва – не Сочи, климат тут суровый.
Нету мочи, что ж ты хочешь,
Зайчик, выйди на балкончик,
Кинь платочек, и,  желательно – пуховый. 
На балконе шорох слышен –
Это мама твоя вышла.
– Буэна сэра, ночь-то лунная какая! -
И ответила мне мама 
Непарламентски, но прямо
(Кой-какие выраженья опускаю): 
– Петушок-петушок, трам-тарарам гребешок,
Что ж так сладко поёшь, людям спать не даёшь?
Трам-тарарам головушка, трах-тарарах бородушка,
Шо ж так сладко поешь, людям спать не даешь??
Ста н'франт а те-е-е, 
Ста н'фрах-тарарах а те!! 
(Проигрыш мандолина – аккордеон
«O sole mio», плавно переходящая в «…там, в степи глухой, замерзал ямщик…») 
Тут не просто поёт человек,
Тут вершится вселенская драма.
Тут столкнулись сегодня любовь
И стихия один на один.
И плевать, что соседи кричат,
И милицию вызвала мама.
Человек может все претерпеть
И принять... Только холодно, блин. 
Воронок приедет споро,
Тормознет возле забора,
Подойдет ко мне орёл в бронежилете.
Козырнёт: «Сержант Метелин.
Это хто тут? Вы тут пели?
Мы по жалобе гражданки Капулетти». 
Заберёт меня начальник
И посадит в обезьянник.
Слава Богу! Вот у них и отогреюсь.
Но я вернусь, презрев препоны,
Подлечусь, куплю кальсоны
И спою о том, как жду, люблю, надеюсь. 
Нет повести печальнее, простите,
Чем повесть о любви и простатите...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09   *Романс биржевого брокера*  
День угасает... Что ж, привычная утрата.
Воспоминания туманят мне чело.
Брожу как странник на развалинах заката
И ворошу несвязных мыслей барахло. 
Закрыта биржа, я один вдали от дома.
Я ошибался, я страдал, горел, мечтал.
Зачем вчера я сбросил акции «Газпрома»?
Зачем сегодня я «Норникель» покупал? 
Испортил сальдо я платёжного баланса,
И вот теперь признаться я хочу
Высоким слогом русского романса,
Что я баран. Теперь я плачу, но плачу. 
Вчера мне снились голубые фишки,
Обвал на рынке, хаос, царство тьмы,
И будто я в ободранном пальтишке
Несу плакат «Мы не рабы, рабы не мы!» 
И как писал покойный ныне Марк Аврелий – 
«Вложили не туда – и прогорели». 
Китайцы крепят свой юань,
С учётной ставкой дело дрянь,
И в Штатах кризис, и в Европе нестабильно.
Кричит Япония «Банзай!»,
А ты лобзай меня, лобзай.
Ты холодна... Как наше счастье волатильно... 
Любимая, зачем нам столько денег?
Безнравственно так день и ночь алкать.
Ты мне сказала, что я жалкий неврастеник,
Что мне не акции – картошку продавать. 
За что, за что тобой я так унижен.
По мне уж лучше пуля иль петля,
Уж лучше крах на азиатских биржах,
Уж лучше девальвация рубля. 
Да, чувства наши в состояньи бокового тренда,
И коридор для роста небольшой.
Что жизнь? Лишь долгосрочная аренда,
А платим мы бессмертною душой. 
Я вижу: вдалеке стоят церквушки,
И манит чистота и белизна,
Но мой верблюд застрял в игольном ушке,
А голова моя «Норникелем» полна. 
Я соберу тебе душистой земляники.
Любимая, оставь открытой дверь.
Я завтра прикуплю «Газпром», продам «Норникель»,
И всё у нас наладится, поверь.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03   *Гражданский пафос*  
Наполнен пафосом гражданским,
Лежишь, бывало, на тахте,
Ворчишь, что люди, мол, не те...
Где граф Суворов, князь Пожарский? 
Глотнёшь с утра стакан отравы,
Вздохнёшь: «В упадке нынче нравы».
Кругом мздоимцы и жульё,
Один я честный, ё-моё. 
Страны пределы беспредельны,
В её пределах – беспредел.
Кто рыбку съел, кто в кресло сел –
Все остальные пролетели. 
Но вновь отсель грозим мы шведу,
А также прочему соседу –
Ливонцам, шляхте да хохлам –
Хоть те уже не по зубам. 
Служивый люд опять торочит
Собачьи головы к седлу.
Несут поганую метлу
Для тех, кто честно жить не хочет. 
Лишь скоморохи да шуты
Покуда открывают рты. 
А что же государь? Ужели 
Он весь в плену прекрасных грёз?
Ужель не видит, в самом деле,
Что все качели погорели?
Что ясный месяц черт унёс?
«Quo vadis, Caesar?» – вот вопрос. 
Вельможи вкруг его теснятся,
Не то, чтоб любят, но боятся.
Все бить челом ему спешили,
Пока чело им не набили. 
Он вперил взор в пресветлы дали,
Простёр десницу, как крыло,
И думы тяжкие печалят
Его высокое чело. 
Заморский брат злоумышляет
И тоже латами бряцает. 
Темно в Михаиловском замке,
Но снова слышатся слова:
«При мне всё будет как при бабке...» 
Да жили мы при этой бабке!
А нам к окладу бы прибавки.
Как говорится, были б бабки,
А там, хоть не расти трава. 
А нам на брата по полбанки
И там хоть не расти трава. 
Свобода, даденная сверху,
Куда-то вверх и утекла.
Что остаётся человеку?
Да штоф зелёного стекла! 
Доколе, судари, доколе
Черпать нам силы в алкоголе,
Былые годы поминать
И ностальгически икать? 
Садится солнышко тихонько.
Крестьянка нянчит пострелёнка:
«Усни, Ванюша, баю-бай,
Не то гляди, придёт из леса
Лицо кавказского замеса,
Утащит в свой Бахчисарай,
Утащит в свой Бахчисарай». 
В Бахчисарай утащит свой.
В Бахчисарай утащит свой. 
Сидишь упитый и сердитый,
Свои небритые ланиты
Зажав задумчиво в горсти.
Сенека, Господи прости. 
И смежив залитые вежды,
С хандрой и скукой на уме
Бурчишь: «Жамэ, месье, жамэ»,
Что означает «нет надежды». 
«Жамэ. Мадам, месье, жамэ!»,
Что означает «нет надежды». 
Но чу, я слышу колокольчик.
Там мчит друзей моих возок.
Кричат «Ура» и рожи корчат,
Зашли – и пробки в потолок. 
Средь пира вспомню я печально:
«А что ж отчизна, милый край?»
А мне отвечают:
«С отчизной будет всё нормально,
Ты, знай, закусывай давай». 
С отчизной будет всё нормально,
Ты, знай, закусывай давай.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01    *Благодать* 
Я шёл, цветущий как букет, 
Глядел на белый свет. 
Чесотки нет, сухотки нет, 
Чахотки тоже нет. 
Я шёл ни в гневе, ни в злобЕ – 
Спокойный экземпляр – 
И деньги есть, и сам себе 
Чистосердечный дар. 
И можно водочки поддать, 
А можно не поддать... 
Благодать, ребята, благодать!  
Из окружающей среды 
Вдруг возникает тать,
И говорит он: «Подь сюды!» 
И портит благодать. 
Он говорит мне: «Слышь, браток, 
Уважь рабочий класс, 
Давай, любезный, кошелёк, 
Делись, как учит Маркс!» 
И этот ражий мужичок, 
Встряхнув меня, извлёк 
Кошелёк, ребята, кошелёк.  
А мне на деньги наплевать, 
А мне важнее благодать. 
Я говорю: «Ведь ты ж не грош, 
Ты благодать мою крадёшь!» 
А он в ответ: «Не местный я, 
Мытищи – родина моя, 
У нас за слово «благодать» 
В Мытищах могут в морду дать». 
А я опять твержу ему: 
«Что ты читал, кроме «Муму»? 
Вот Достоевский сам сидел 
И написал про беспредел, 
Там тоже из Мытищ Гаврош 
Пришил старушку ни за грош, 
Так он раскаялся, браток, 
И получил условный срок, 
И ты покайся, ляг в кровать, 
Там ты обрящешь благодать!»  
Он для порядка в глаз мне дал, 
Забрал наличность и слинял, 
Но обещал он поискать, 
Что, мол, за птица – благодать, 
Обещал браток поразмышлять.  
(Проигрыш под «Ай-яй-яй яй ааа»)  
Вопрос к правительству страны: 
Что за бардак у вас? 
Отчизны лучшие сыны 
Тут получают в глаз! 
Ущербен и порочен курс 
На расслоенье масс. 
И глаз болит мой, и, боюсь, 
Что прав был Карл Маркс. 
На Маркса можно попенять… 
Но как козлов унять? 
Благодать нужна им, благодать!  
Без благодати гражданин, 
Как горец без усов, 
Он, как без лампы Аладдин, 
Как Ленин без трусов. 
Как он и жалок, и смешон, 
Несчастный он и злой, 
И чей-то глаз отыщет он, 
Боюсь опять, что мой. 
А потому, хорош страдать, 
Роптать, негодовать! 
Благодать ищите, благодать!  
Ты ощутишь её, дружок, 
Иди, ложись на солнцепёк, 
Послушай пташек, покури 
И сам с собой поговори. 
Мир полон злобы и борьбы, 
Там узколобые жлобы, 
Жить надо в кайф здесь и сейчас, 
Пошёл он в баню, Карл Маркс! 
Налей шампанского ведро 
И перечти ты «Фигаро»! 
И будет солнышко сиять, 
И миру – мир и благодать! 
Миру – мир, а людям – благодать! 
Я вспоминал братка того,
Занятный персонаж, 
И вот недавно про него увидел репортаж. 
Он бросил грабить-воровать, 
Я был ужасно рад, 
Видать, обрёл он благодать – 
Теперь он депутат.  
И я сейчас про благодать 
Талдычу всем, кому придётся – 
Нам не дано предугадать, 
Чем наше слово отзовётся!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy0jPA4U5u0   *Песня о Бодуне* 
Вставай, похмельная страна, пропели петухи,
Настало время Бодуна - расплаты за грехи.
Бодун придет, как Командор, огромный, мрачный злой,
Раздавит вас, как помидор, тяжелою рукой. 
Вот, солнца жар от двух бортов поднялся над землей,
И хрип, и стон из тысяч ртов - слились в протяжный вой.
Мой друг, не время клясть судьбу, - Бодун стучит в твой дом.
Вставай, народ, все на борьбу с проклятым Бодуном! 
        Мерещатся малиновые хари,
        Во рту - сушняк, пустыня Калахари,
        Хотя вчера, как будто, не бухали.
        По две бутылки - это ж не размах! 
        И, как плохой актер, ты будешь снова
        Играть царя Бориса Бодунова,
        Кричать: "Полцарства за стакан спиртного!"
        Мол, мальчики кровавые в глазах. 
Иной юнец хлебнет вина, с утра кричит: "Бодун!"
Да ты не нюхал Бодуна, неопытный пачкун!
А истинный Бодун крупней, он страшен, как война.
Не знаешь, правда, что страшней: Бодун или жена. 
Он интернационален, есть у чукчей, у славян.
Бодунидзе, Бодунович, Бодуненко, Бодунян.
Все мы родом из Союза, всем народам не легко,
Бодунанс, Бодунбердыев, Бодунитьев, Бодунко. 
Но в мире он один такой, он лишь у нас в ходу.
Родной, кондовый, боевой, Российский, наш Бодун.
И ни цена нам не страшна, ни крики трезвых жён,
Девиз "Ни дня без Бодуна!" давно у нас внедрён. 
Бодает нищих, богачей и даже, вот беда,
Не к ночи сказано, - вождей бодает иногда.
Глядишь на Родину порой, приходит мысль одна -
Верхи командуют страной, похоже, с Бодуна. 
Бодун - есть состоянье организма,
Когда бессильны панадол и клизма,
И только пиво в духе классицизма
Дает терапевтический эффект. 
Мир обретает контуры и краски
И можно встать на ноги без опаски,
И можно прыгать в половецкой пляске,
Или дремать спокойно на софе.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5IiC8Um2jc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k36DpMCpRUs   *Не ходи!*  
Иван Иваныч Иванов 
Был поразительно здоров.
Он вкусно ел и сладко пил, 
И не пьянел, подлец.
Он был железный, как утюг;
Его жена в кругу подруг
Притворно жаловалась им:
«А мой-то – жеребец». 
Вдруг с ним случился анекдот –
Чего-то вспучило живот,
А врач, молоденький такой,
Обследовать послал.
Да ты возьми – назначь пурген,
Так нет – давай УЗИ, рентген.
«Обмен...» – какой там, хрен, обмен!
Капусты пережрал. 
Но вот анализы несут,
А результаты – страшный суд,
А там болезней миллиён –
Не прочитать без слёз,
А там гастрит и гепатит,
И камни в почках, и бронхит,
И не нашли только рахит 
И эндометриоз. 
От таких вестей он стал ужасно нервный,
Аппетит пропал, и по ночам не спится,
На детей кричит, назвал супругу стервой,
Не идёт гулять, лежит и матерится. 
(А ведь говорили же ему)  
– Ой, не ходи, Иван Иваныч, по врачам – 
Будешь спать, Иван Иваныч, по ночам.
Ты, Иван Иваныч, лиха не буди –
Не ходи, Иван Иваныч, не ходи. 
Ведь он здоровый был такой,
Ведь он подковы гнул рукой. 
Тут держится за левый бок,
Ох, печень, мол, болит.
Иван Иваныч, дорогой,
Так печень справа, мой родной.
Но он не слышит, всё твердит,
Какой он инвалид. 
Лежит, и нет на нём лица,
Лежит – прислушивается:
Где там кольнёт, где там стрельнёт
То в грудь, то в потроха.
С женой не спит: «Не тронь, – твердит, –
У меня – хламидиозный уретрит,
В аптеку лучше бы пошла 
За кружкой Эсмарха». 
Да, у Иван Иваныча,
Ох, нехорошая моча.
С такой мочой непросто жить
И банк не даст кредит.
Лежит он бледный сам собой,
Не спит и слушает прибой,
Как в его почках та моча
По камушкам шумит. 
Даже новости ему смотреть противно,
Не следит за напряжённостью момента,
Вот лежит он, социально неактивный,
(и даже)
не ходил голосовать за президента.
(представляете?) 
Он худел, он хирел
И никто ему по-дружески не спел: 
– Ой, не ходи, Иван Иваныч, по врачам – 
Будешь спать, Иван Иваныч, по ночам.
Ты, Иван Иваныч, лиха не буди –
Не ходи, Иван Иваныч, не ходи. 
Ввалились щеки, взгляд погас –
Ну просто Гоголь в смертный час.
Уже приехали братья
И тёща из Орла.
Уже послали за попом,
Помыли пол, прибрали дом,
Жена купила чёрный тюль –
Завесить зеркала. 
Тут из поликлиники звонят,
«Прощенья просим, – говорят –
Чужой вам дали результат,
Анализ-то – не Ваш.
У Вас всё в норме, как с куста:
Слюна густа, а кровь чиста,
Мочу так даже можно пить,
Здоров, мол, и шабаш!» 
Тут Иван Иваныч молча встал с постели,
Выпил водку, что на пОминки купили,
Взял ружьё, сказал: «А что, и в самом деле,
Не сходить ли к доктору?» – Едва его скрутили. 
(и хором спели) 
– Ой, не ходи, Иван Иваныч, по врачам – 
Будешь спать, Иван Иваныч, по ночам.
Ты, Иван Иваныч, лиха не буди –
Не ходи, Иван Иваныч, не ходи. 
Мы ж все такие, срамота.
Бывает, спросишь у кента:
«Как здоровье, дорогой?»
Он отвечает так:
«Пока не знаю, не скажу,
Вот завтра к доктору схожу,
Он мне и накукует срок».
Да ты сдурел, чувак. 
А не ходил бы ты туды – 
Так ведь недолго до беды,
Не парься, братец, пей вино
И кушай карася,
Люби жену свою, живи,
А все анализы порви.
Ведь если много будешь знать,
То не состаришься.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3ykAJnTkns   *По классике тоскуя*. 
Сразу хочу извиниться за фамилии, да и вообще за грамматику – культура подводит. На концерте эта песня игралась на гитарах, флейте и синтезаторе и было просто потрясающе. 
Краткий словарь:
умца-умца – попса,
Стратокастер – тяжелая эл гитара,
формат – ну.., это формат..  
Будет краткой увертюра
Я скажу вам это сразу
Музыкальная культура
Ты накрылась медным тазом
Не нужны были стране советской
Не Слонимский не Пендерецкий
Не нужны теперь стране российской
Не Пендерецкий не Слонимский
Дети тухлую попсятину жуют
Не классическую музыку плюют
Но есть на свете извращенцы
Они считают вольнодумцы
Анданте и Легерцо
Лучше глупой умцы-умцы
Говорят чудилы эти,
Что есть на свете Доницетти
И Скорлатти есть на свете
Вы послушайте их дети!
О душе нашей пекутся
Все надеются на чудо
Но смеются умца-умца
И фигачит отовсюду. 
А я купил бы детям флейту и гобой,
Чтоб росли засранцы с чистую душой.
Но не слушают злодеи не Вольфганга Амадея,
Не Бетховена, не Глюка, говорят, что это мука,
Говорят, что это скука и отстой.
А я хотел купить им флейту и гобой,
Чтоб росли детишки с чистую душой.
Чтобы на склоне ле-е-е-е-т
В гамаке дрема-а-а-а-л
А моих детей дуэ-э-э-э-т
Для дедушки лабал. 
Кто теперь играть возьмется
Паса, Кале и мазурку.
Умницы, консерваторцы
В кабаках играют "Мурку".
Кто раскроет партитуру
Кто раздует жар сердечный
В наше время скрипка дура,
Стратокастер молодец! 
А помнишь у Бетховена 
Второй концерт дружок?
Там есть одна хреновина -
Любимый мой кусок! 
Там скрипочки -Ти-ти-ти-ти
Рояль - Б-р-л-л-м.
Опять скрипочки Ти-беди, те-там.
Рояль - Б-р-л-л-м.
Ну правда же красиво
Ну правда - высший класс
Огромное спасибо
Бетховену от нас. 
Дети ходят на кумиров поглазеть,
На концертах у кумиров поборзеть.
Но тинейджерские вопли, восхищения и сопли
Обусловлены политикой родных телеканалов
И больших радиостанций и дай бог им всем здоровья - зарабатывают деньги,
Только совесть надо все таки иметь 
Дайте Грига бога ради,
Дауте дайте нам Скорлатти.
Но отвечают злые дяди,
Что Скарлатти не формате,
Что у Грига низкий рейтинг,
Что он нудный право слово.
Так что будем слушать дети
Композитора Крутого. 
А принес бы Штраус дядям новый вальс
А ему б сказали - "Милый много вас.
За эфир сперва, папаша проплоти,
А потом уж си-би-моль свою крути!" 
Должно же быть что-то святое,
Прекрасное и не крутое,
Но искусство не замучить, не убить.
Гендель жил, Гендель жив, Гендель будет жить!
Я поставлю детям Баха,
Я им Моцарта поставлю!
Я с ремнем в руке, к искусству,
Приобщиться их заставлю.
Станут взрослыми ребятки
И "спасибо" скажет папке.
Бить по попке тоже важно,
Чтоб растить нормальных граждан!
Тра-ля-ля-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла!
Трам-па-па-па-пам!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjfwDE-8ezI   *Ночной свистун* 
Вступление        (Цитата из "Лебединого озера" П.И. Чайковского)  
Свистит, свистит, зараза, под окошком,             
Ну нету Любки, что ж ты, тварь, свистишь?           
Свежо, впотьмах свалилась с крыши кошка,           
Деревья гнутся, да шумит камыш.                    
А что то ночь зловещая такая,                       
Блуждают на погосте огоньки,                       
В такую ночь, обычно, самураи                      
Канают на границу у реки.                          
Трубу прорвало, из подвала пахнет гнилью, 
Свистит влюбленный третий час подряд. 
В такую ночь, чтоб сказку сделать былью, 
Был Зимний на гоп-стоп братвою взят. 
Жужит в стакане пьяненькая муха, 
Я соль рассыпал, видно быть беде. 
В такую ночь Ван Гог отрезал ухо, 
А Грозный треснул сына по балде.  
(Цитата из пьессыГрига "В пещере горного короля" (Пер Гюнт)  
Пошла муха на базар и купила самовар,              
Приходите, черти, я вас пивом угощу!                
Черт заглянет на часок, он не низок не высок,      
Здравствуй, паранойя, я твой тонкий колосок!         
Бурчит с экрана футуролог злобный: 
"Увы вам, люди, бьют уже часы!" 
Смесь Иоанна, Нострадамуса и Глобы, 
Апокалипсисом пугает, сукин сын. 
"Падет Звезда Полынь, грядет разруха, 
И брат у брата уведет жену, 
И Пятачок зарежет Винни Пуха. 
Конец эпохи, все пойдем ко дну!"     
Вот так живешь, гребешь деньгу лопатой.             
Тут трубный зов - всё коту под хвост.               
Мол, Страшный Суд, звоните адвокату,                
С вещичками на выход, в полный рост!                
А этот все свистит, на гульках твоя Люба.           
Убогий жребий брошенных мужчин!                     
Что он Гекубе, что ему Гекуба?                      
Пошел бы, лучше, выдавил прыщи.                     
Баю-баюшки-баю, спать ложись, мать твою!                
Хочешь, милый мальчик, я те песенку спою?               
Завтра будет день опять, ночью, мальчик, надо спать.    
Приходи к нам Фредди Крюгер нашу детку покачать!         
Печаль светла, но нет императива, 
Чего свистишь, уже написан "Капитал". 
Швырять столы в окно, конечно, некрасиво, 
Но я швырну так, чтобы наповал. 
Луна желтушная измучена циррозом, 
Свингует на трубе Архангел Гавриил, 
А выше - Бог, терзаемый вопросом: 
Какого черта он все это сотворил?  
Искажено пространство, место, время,                
Бомжей в подъезде примешь за волхвов:               
"Шолом-Алейхем, как погода в Вифлееме?              
Что нужно вам в стране бессонных свистунов?"        
Но с кем вы, мастера ночного свиста?               
Какая сила остановит вас?                          
Пойду голосовать за коммунистов -                   
При них хоть ночью будет                                                           
При них хоть ночью будет                                                           
При них хоть ночью будет                                                           
Комендантский час.      http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/listprint.cgi?id=8.09

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKxoZvlBbBk   *Былина о попсе* 
То не выпь кричит в лесу, не медведь ревет,
Не хохочет то кикимора поганая.
То из чащи из густой, из трясин-болот
Приползла на Русь попса окаянная. 
Извивается она змеей-полозом
Да манит к себе диковинным обликом.
И поет она - кричит дурным голосом.
Кто послушает - становится козликом. 
И обличья принимает все разные:
То беззубым обернется проказником,
То девицею заплачет несуразною,
А то - зайкою, то рыбкой, то тазиком. 
А внутри попса фанерой набитая.
Едут вслед за ней продюсеры грозные,
Едут вслед за ней продюсеры хитрые
На борзых конях, а сами-то - борзые. 
       В чистом поле ветер злится.
       В небе звездочка блестит.
       Крыша едет, крыша мчится,
       Крыша по полю летит. 
Извела попса битлов с элтон джонами,
А стинги славные да клэптоны верные
Все лежат ордой попсовой сраженные,
И пируют на костях псы фанерные. 
Злато-серебро гребет и не давится,
И сама себе дает презентации,
И сама собой попса восхищается.
Похваляется собой - не нахвалится: 
"Ой, белы рученьки мои - как лебедушки,
Очи синие, а губы - красней вина.
Голосок мой сладенький - от соловушки,
А парчевый малахай - от Юдашкина". 
       Едет месяц на коляске,
       Ходит дождик по земле.
       А два кусочика колбаски
       До сих пор пылятся на столе. 
Кто же сможет помешать злому шабашу?
На Руси теперь орлы жужжат мухою,
Богатырь Гребенщиков ищет шамбалу,
Макаревич-богатырь стал стряпухою. 
Тут поднялся старичок древний, хроменький,
По прозванью старичок - Хиппилла Вудстокский,
Закричал тот старичок: "Эй, соколики,
Хватит греться на печи, помирать с тоски. 
А вставайте, добры молодцы знатные,
А вставайте, шевчуки да бутусовы,
Надевайте вы косухи сыромятные
Да банданами украсьте кудри русые. 
Натяните-ка вы струны каленые,
Что живой водою - пивом окропленные,
Собирайте виртуозов-волшебников
Да в союз возьмите бардов-кочевников, 
Да наследников Баяна-Шостаковича -
Гусляров - Башмета да Растроповича
Под знаменами Бетховена да Хендрикса,
Вот тогда попса в муку перемелется. 
И пойдет на бой с попсой сила ратная,
Сила ратная, вельми адекватная.
Столько лет под тяжким игом нами прожито!
Надоела, блин, попса, ну сколько можно-то!?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXVOlE_ZunM   *Романс о женщине* 
Она прошла с открытыми плечами
И в декольте, глубоком, как овраг.
И все вокруг мгновенно замолчали,
И заторчали, и сказали "Ах!".
Ах, каблучки, ах, черные колготки!
Весь этот хитрый женский антураж!
Так не бывает, это все от водки,
Иль от жары привиделся мираж. 
Какая женщина по городу идет!
С другой планеты к нам заброшена, наверно.
Кому-то ж эта женщина дает...
Свою любовь дает, конечно, свою верность! 
Я шел за ней униженным барбосом,
С проезжей частью путал тротуар...
И всё вздыхал своим сопливым носом
Волшебный аромат "Можи-нуар".
Табун окрестных импотентов в круг собрался,
Им будет долго сниться эта грудь.
И даже мент на цыпочки поднялся,
Чтоб в декольте поглубже заглянуть. 
Какая женщина наш посетила дом!
Какая женщина на нас бросает взоры!
Фотограф щелкает, мы щелкаем мурлом,
А вылетают только мухоморы. 
Я шел за ней, как шел Петрарка за Лаурой
И как Орфей за Эвридикой шел,
И, вдруг, она, о чудо! - обернулась
И ласково сказала: "Слышь, козел!
Ты что чудак на букву "М" за мною ходишь?
Сглотни слюну, расслабься, Бармалей,
Я вижу по штанам, чего-то хочешь.
Сто баксов за ночь - буду я твоей!" 
Прошу тебя, Господь, ну, помоги!
Пошли сто баксов в виде Божьей благодати,
Куплю тогда жене я сапоги, -
Еще на шлюх я доллары не тратил.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oa1lAn4EbfI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uH9Xo8Qpbzs   *О судьбе интеллигенции* 
Не хотел я пить, но пятница,
И к тому ж зашел сосед.
Он поэт, а значит пьяница,
Рифмы есть, а денег нет.
"Треснем, — говорит, — водки для потенции
Да поговорим ладком
О судьбе интеллигенции
В государстве воровском".
Как с ним не выпить! Бегает, как маятник,
В глазах горят бенгальские огни.
Ну, выходные, сами понимаете —
У мужиков критические дни. 
По российской по традиции
Пили много, наповал.
Он надрался до кондиции,
А потом запричитал:
"Ой же сироты мы сироты!
Это ж при живой стране
Эх, до чего же эти ироды
Толерантные ко мне!
Глянь, как они за Родину радели:
Перестроили бардак в бордель
И совсем бедняги похудели,
Но без буквы "п" и буквы "д".
Похудели, похудели, похудели,
Но без буквы "п" и буквы "д". 
Не по лжи я жил, как следует,
Был горой за них всегда
И на каждом референдуме
Отвечал: "Да! Да! Нет! Да!".
Где ж вы, бедные иллюзии
Либеральные мои?
Так реформами контузило,
Что нет напора для струи.
Уже стемнело, мы прилично с ним натрескались
И наливали мимо рюмок наугад.
Он все шумел, косил под Чернышевского:
"Что делать, блин?" — и: "Кто, блин, виноват?" 
Он сказал: "Вставай, такой-сякой!", —
И пошли мы с ним в народ.
Он — с ненормативной лексикой,
Словно с песней, шел вперед:
"Где, — кричал, — культурная общественность?
Вновь по кухням, вновь молчит!
А!
Сохранить хотите девственность
И оргазм получить.
Так не бывает.
Он написал на зданье тайной канцелярии:
"Даешь капитализм с человеческим лицом!", —
Пририсовал зачем-то гениталии
В кубистском стиле, хренов Пикассо. 
Поздно ночью мы пришли домой,
В коридоре я заснул без сил.
Но жена спросила, что со мной,
Тут сосед ей объяснил:
"Видишь ли, — говорит, — в стране тенденция,
Просто стыдно говорить: спит теперь интеллигенция,
Ну а так как нету Герцена,
Значит некому будить".
А жена говорит:
"Я вам, гадам, буду Герценом
И эсеркою Каплан,
И Чубайсом вместе с Ельциным.
Марш, мерзавцы, по углам". 
У жены я спрашивал, где моя любимая.
Мне жена ответила скалкой между глаз.
Я у скалки спрашивал, где моя любимая.
В общем, выпил лишнего. Скорбный мой рассказ.
Вновь подойдет к концу неделя быстротечная.
Пойду к соседу, вот он будет рад,
И дорешаем мы вопросы вечные,
Что делать, блин, и кто, блин, виноват.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=3.12 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12   *Крысолов* 
Я знаю, что скоро из мрака веков
Появится в нашей стране крысолов.
И, в дудочку дуя, пойдет пилигрим
И вся наша сволочь попрется за ним. 
	И выйдут в ряд за гадом гад под колдовские звуки,
	Пойдет ворьё, жульё, хамьё, дубьё и прочие подлюки.
	И, пальцы веером сложив, пойдет братва покорно.
	Вот это кайф! Чтоб я так жил! Долой волков позорных! 
А звук у дудочки таков:
В нем шепот снов и звон веков,
И песни Кельтских колдунов,
И зов седых преданий.
Под гипнотический мотив
Пойдут бандит и рэкетир, 
Надеть свои трусы забыв,
Уйдет министр из бани. 
	Из разворованной страны, покинув свои дачи,
	Уйдут бугры и паханы, ко всем чертям собачим.
	И запоют сверчки во ржи, и журавлиным клином
	Пойдут пахучие бомжи с курлыканьем тоскливым. 
Через Брест и Калугу,
Москву и Тамбов,
За Урал на Восток
Побредет крысолов.
Его ноги натерты
И плащ запылен,
Санитарные цели
Преследует он. 
	И сутенеры встанут в строй под музыку такую,
	Путаны шумною толпой за ними откочуют.
	Уйдут вруны и болтуны и, кстати, для прикола,
	Ушла бы сборная страны по стремному футболу. 
И респектабельной гурьбой,
Пойдет истеблишмент родной,
Забыв, про бизнес теневой
И счет в Швейцарском банке.
Закружит в небе вороньё,
В лесах попрячется зверьё,
И будут на пути расти
Бледнейшие поганки. 
Двинутся маньяки на хромой собаке,
А за ними - шлюшки на больной лягушке.
А за ними - урки, ой, да на сивке-бурке,
Едут и смеются, чуриков жуют. 
К Охотскому морю придет крысолов, 
В него окунет весь богатый улов.
И выпьет свой грог и расслабится он, 
Мол, долбись с ними сам, старина Посейдон.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=5.16   *Грипп* 
Весь мир - театр, а люди в нем - актеры...
Но нищий в переходе мне сказал:
"Весь мир - бардак, а мы в нем - сутенеры.
Болезни за грехи нам Бог послал!"
Москва не крестится, пока не слышит грома
И гордо заявляет: "Я сама!"
Ниспослан грипп на оба наших дома,
Хвала Создателю, хотя бы не чума! 
Весь мир в соплях гриппозного угара.
И коль Творец так карты разложил,
Чихайте так, чтоб чих не тратить даром,
Чтоб заболел лишь тот, кто заслужил.
Чихайте на мерзавцев и подонков,
Пусть лоб у подлецов огнем горит.
Чихайте зычно, смачно и подолгу.
Оружье пролетариата - это грипп! 
	Как все течет, все из меня!
	И из тебя течет, в гриппозном смысле слова.
	Да выбрось "Колдрекс" - это все фигня,
	Налей перцовочки, УПСА, ну, будь здорова! 
Вложите в чих всю горечь от бесправья,
Всю боль обиды, что пришлось в себе носить.
Весь пыл неутоленного тщеславья,
Всю историческую скорбь больной Руси.
Чиновники борзеют год от года,
А мы язык засунем в попу и молчим.
Как я чихнул бы на избранников народа!
Жаль только в Думе пропускной режим. 
Стране на все начхать на самом деле.
Всю жизнь проходит босяком и в неглиже.
И, кстати, чихните кто-нибудь на Церетели, -
Пусть отдохнет немного городской бюджет.
А мегаполис кашляет до хрипа,
И Вальсингам болеет в Горках втихоря.
Москва справляет пир во время гриппа.
И вирусы расходует зазря. 
	Не надо чихать на детей и философов,
	На меценатов любезных, на спонсоров,
	На докторов, на старушек, на дворников,
	Жен музыкантов и жен алкоголиков.
	На менестрелей и, в первую голову, -
	На Мищуков, Мирзояна, Егорова,
	Рабов шестиструнки кагорточку малую,
	Бардов и так жизнь не очень и балует... 
	Надо чихать на соседа сварливого,
	Злую жену и на мужа блудливого.
	На графоманов, воинственных критиков,
	Умных фашистов и глупых политиков.
	На дураков, бандюков отмороженных,
	Снобов, скучающих с кислыми рожами.
	Да не поможет, боюсь, ни черта.
	Феличита, феличита...
	Феличита, феличита...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.shaov.net/mp3s/Dorozhnaja.mp3   *Дорожная*  (посвящение казаку Розенбауму) 
Во широком поле ли
Дожди землю полили.
Нам ли нашу волю ли
На покой менять?
Нам ли прятаться в нору?
Нам дорога по нутру.
Завтра рано поутру
Нам коней седлать!
Нам ли прятаться в нору?
Нам дорога по нутру.
Завтра рано поутру
Нам коней седлать! 
Старая околица
Долго будет помниться,
Да в окладах горница,
Да седая мать...
Из родных куреней
(Утро ночи мудреней)
На заре на утренней
Нам коней седлать!
Из родных куреней
(Утро ночи мудреней)
На заре на утренней
Нам коней седлать! 
Звон копыт серебряный,
Путь никем не мереный –
Вот он, наш потерянный
Обретённый рай!
Будем сброд-компания,
Голь без роду-звания.
Завтра в утро раннее
Ты коня седлай!
Будем сброд-компания,
Голь без роду-звания.
Завтра в утро раннее
Ты коня седлай! 
Край земли – рукой подать,
Край земли с коня видать.
А захочет Бог прибрать –
На судьбу ль пенять?
Тут скачи, не скачи –
Найдёт костлявая в ночи.
Так хоть помрёшь не на печи –
Давай коней седлать!
Тут скачи, не скачи –
Найдёт костлявая в ночи.
Так хоть помрёшь не на печи –
Давай коней седлать!
 Открыть в новом окне

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Тимур Шаов, *Выбери меня!*   *Выбери меня!*  
Всё в стране ужасно, всё в стране погано. 
В высших эшелонах - шум и болтовня. 
Бисмарка там нету, нет Шатобриана - 
Значит, надо, чтобы главным выбрали меня.  
И сразу: наших олигархов разведу я круто, 
Соберу их вместе и скажу: «Даёшь!» 
И скажу: «Сдавайте, граждане, валюту! 
У меня народ не кормлен, начался падёж!»  
Сам кристально честный и сакрально чистый, 
Лично б сеял жито, лез в шахтёрский штрек, - 
И меня б любили даже коммунисты. 
Самый человечный был бы человек!  
Ворам и мздоимцам - бить по пяткам палкой! 
Утоплю бандитов, как слепых котят, 
А ментов не трону, потому что жалко. 
Что, менты не люди? Тоже есть хотят!  
Я призрел бы сирых, утешал страдальцев, 
Как Ильич, встречал бы чаем ходоков. 
А гимном я бы сделал песенку про зайцев - 
Чуть её подправит старший Михалков.  
Я скажу министрам: «Что за волокита? 
До сих пор у граждан нету ни шиша! 
Всем читать Прудона и Адама Смита! 
В общем, чтобы к Пасхе обогнали США!»  
Ах, каким я славным президентом стану! 
Ярким, как Людовик, мудрым, как де Голль! 
Всюду будут скверы, парки и фонтаны. 
Слушать будем «Битлз», кушать алкоголь!  
Нас бы уважали и арабы, и евреи, 
Буш бы за советом в Кремль приезжал: 
Дескать, можно мы немного побомбим Корею? 
А я бы средний палец Бушу показал!  
А потом, конечно, стану я тираном - 
Старая, простая, верная стезя, - 
Разгоню парламент, посажу смутьянов. 
Но здесь уже традиций нарушать нельзя!  
И потом, ведь любят на Руси тиранов. 
Так оно привычней, что ни говори. 
Я возьму державу, скипетр из Гохрана - 
И меня Шандыбин выкрикнет в цари.  
Оц-тоц, хорошо! Буду самым главным! 
Будет голос зычен, а рука тверда. 
Боже, меня храни! Сильный, державный! 
Хотели как лучше, а выйдет как всегда...  
Власть, конечно, сильно портит человека. 
Не пойду во власть я - мне она вредна. 
И к тому же вряд ли выберут чучмека, 
Так что спи спокойно, родная страна!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Тимур Шаов, Свободная частица   *Свободная частица* 
Ты знаешь, Петя, я зауважал науку.
Сейчас такое злое время на дворе,
Страна не та уже давно, а скорость звука
Всё та же, что при батюшке царе. 
Ах, как печально... На пеньке сидит ворона.
Пришли лопахины и вырубили сад.
Из вечных ценностей – один закон Кулона,
Да площадь круга всё ещё пи-эр-квадрат. 
Народ стал счастлив, с непривычки мается.
Стабильность – кушай тюрю и толстей.
А вот Вселенная тихонько расширяется,
Причём без разрешения властей. 
А нам бы взять в пример природу,
А нам бы возлюбить свободу.
Растёт сознательность и крепнет рубль,
И лишь мозги одни идут на убыль. 
Все девять муз, рождённых Мнемозиной,
Удавлены верёвкой бельевой.
Жива лишь муза телевидения – это мужчина,
Но с женским торсом и ослиной головой. 
Певица N пришла со свежим кавалером,
Актёр Счастливцев бросил пятую жену...
Какая ширь, масштаб Шекспира и Гомера –
Испытываешь гордость за страну. 
Какой гламур, какие глянцевые лица!
Летит сквозь них элементарная частица,
Летит, как нож сквозь тесто,
Как сквозь пустое место.
Пустому месту не пристало пузыриться. 
Эх, нам бы воспарить, как птицы,
Эх, нам бы взять пример с частицы!
Она свободна, жаль, её не видно –
Как гражданину это мне обидно. 
Народ не в курсе, что на свете есть нейтрино
И дуализм корпускулярно-волновой.
Всем правит бог стяжательства – мужчина
С хорошим галстуком и волчьей головой. 
А всё давно уже описано в скрижалях,
Забыли мы ветхозаветную мораль:
Во многих деньгах, Петя, многие печали,
Умножая деньги, умножаешь и печаль. 
Аз, многогрешный, тоже – деятель культуры.
Алкаю денег, как все слабые натуры.
Мне стыдно, что алкаю,
И с горя я лакаю,
И пересчитываю, весь в слезах, купюры. 
Мне б самому открыть чего-нибудь такое,
Ну – хоть закон переливания из порожнего в пустое.
Но курица не птица,
Я тоже не Капица,
Лежу, коплю в себе энергию покоя. 
Хоть ты, частица, проявляй упрямство.
Давай, залётная, пронзай пространство!
Мы не способны: тюря есть, и ладно.
Как гражданину это мне досадно. 
Летит нейтрино сквозь рогатки и препоны,
И за Можай его, нейтрино, не зашлют.
Закон Кулона не объявишь вне закона,
Ну разве что через Басманный суд. 
Нет, Петя, рано упразднили инквизицию,
А ей бы поработать над страной,
Мы привлечём Джордано Бруно в оппозицию
За неимением оппозиции иной. 
А по закону, Петя, третьему Ньютона,
Чем больше давят нас, тем крепче оборона.
Да здравствует наука!
Плесни за скорость звука,
За Менделеева плесни и Клапейрона. 
И пусть цена потугам нашим три копейки,
Меняйте гимн, закон, устой, устав, уклад,
Но площадь круга ныне, присно и вовеки,
Упрямо, всем назло – пи-эр-квадрат. 
Эх, нам бы воспарить, как птицы,
Эх, нам бы взять пример с частицы...
Она свободна! Жаль, её не видно –
Как гражданину это мне обидно.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Тимур Шаов, *Любовь к домашним животным*   *Любовь к домашним животным*  
Вот пристала, как репей, вся моя семейка: 
"Папа, заведем зверька! Ну хоть одного! 
У соседей доберман, рыбки, канарейка, 
А у нас - лишь ты да мыши, больше никого!"  
Предложил им хомячка или, там, котенка, - 
"Непрестижно! - говорят, - и так их развелось. 
Щас год Тигра на дворе, заведем тигренка!" 
Ну достали! Завели, тут и началось.  
Взяли миленькую киску - 
Вырос бешеный бугай. 
Он не хочет кушать "Вискас", 
Мяса с рынка подавай! 
Жрет за сутки полбарана, 
Гадит полный самосвал. 
Рвет обивку у дивана, 
Сгрыз ковер, замызгал ванну. 
Ой, а пахнет так погано - 
Провонялся весь квартал!  
А соседский доберман ошизел, бедняга: 
Нос не кажет из дверей, не идет гулять, 
Сныкался в шкафу - ну прямо жалкая дворняга! 
Серет, бедный, под себя, жалобно скуля. 
Рядом бабушка живет, божий одуванчик. 
Божий-божий, а себе завела ружье. 
Ходит, буклями тряся, словно вождь команчей 
"Порешу, - кричит, - Шерхана, развели зверье!"  
А как он стал половозрелый, 
Тут вообще пришел конец: 
Мечется, как угорелый, 
Нерастраченный самец. 
И кто кастрировать возьмется! 
Кто пожертвует собой? 
И вот жена моя трясется. 
Но он ко мне чего-то жмется. 
Ох, ребята, мне сдается, 
Этот тигр голубой!  
В дверь бодает головой, просится на волю. 
Стал его я выпускать 
ночью погулять. 
Он под утро прибежит, сытый и довольный, 
А после дрыхнет целый день, 
ну хоть не просит жрать.  
А прикрикнешь на него - зарычит утробно, 
Смотрит пристально в глаза, мол, 
борзый ты, дружок. 
Ты, мол, хоша и худой, но вполне съедобный. 
Разберусь с тобой, папаша, 
дай вот только срок.  
Я б давно его прикончил, 
Но терпел из-за детей. 
Дети любят тигра больше, 
Чем Пржевальский лошадей. 
Ночью снилось мне сафари, 
Как по тиграм я палил. 
Из двустволки их фигарил, 
Из винтовки их фигарил, 
Из базуки их фигарил, 
Штук пятнадцать завалил.  
Я отвез его в тайгу, выпустил, родного. 
Все боялся, что найдет, сволочь, путь назад, 
Но пишут, видели его где-то под Тамбовом, 
И тамбовский волк ему друг, товарищ, брат.  
Скоро будет год Быка, что же брать теленка? 
А потом пилить рога злобному быку? 
Нет, любезные, шабаш, не крупней котенка! 
А лучше кильку заведу в собственном соку!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Тимур Шаов, Цыганская песня   *Цыганская песня*  
Что за блажь, что за напасть
Как завижу лошадь,
Сразу хочется украсть.
Признак нехороший.
Охладел даже к деньгам (
К йогурту и книгам.
А я наверное цыган или даже цыган.
А вот бы конь меня унес по полям куда-то.
А я в рубахе Hugo Boss красной от заката
Поваляюсь у костра как Алеша Пешков.
И мне старик Макар Чудра будет врать неспешно.
Ой, ромалы, Ой , елы-палы.
Мы со
Заскочу в тенистый лес за малиной сладкой.
А там цыганка ждет topless – дикая лошадка.
Дерзкий нрав, в глазах пожар.
Но я тебя объезжу.
Рассмеется: «Ай, Зопар!»
А я ее зарежу.
У нас цыган я вам скажу строго с этим делом.
Это ж не l’amour toujore, это ж ,блин, чавела.
И гитара запоет, я навзрыд заплачу.
И поеду на восход в джинсах от Versace
От Газпрома и Лукойла, ох, достали.
Выводи коня из стойла, поскакали.
О
Выйдет дятька из тумана и нальет мне Каберне.
Спросит как цыган цыгана: «Ай-на-не?»
Скажу : «На-не».
Ай-на-не вставляй народ зубы золотые,
Серьгу в ухо и вперед в ковыли густые.
И славяне и армяне и евреи разных стран
Все запишемся в цыгане.
Ты- цыган, и я- цыган.
Так бы жили- поживали, кочевали-бомжевали.
Да конину бы жевали, да дышали бы костром.
Нынче век какой-то мерзкий, сплошь какой-то Достоевский.
То мы каемся по-детски, то старушку топором.
Повсюду страсти роковые и от судеб защиты нет.
Так будет петь пока живые, покуда цел наш белый свет
И под гитарный перезвон для нас поет конечно он –
Сам цыганский наш барон – бывший КГБешник.
И Серега на гитаре и Андрюха на пиле,
Шурик с бубном Страдивари закочуем по земле.
Позавидуют нам люди и повалят всей гурьбой.
К нам приехал, к нам приехал Тимур Султаныч дорогой!
Не хотите в степь со мной в туфлях от Le Monti,
Да, мы народ не гужевой, но в конечном счете
Здесь и так все балаган, табар, россияне.
Ты – цыган, и я – цыган, все мы тут – цыгане.
Ты – цыган, и я – цыган в шмотках от Armani.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*О народной любви * 
В наш город въехал странный хиппи на хромом ишаке.
Носили вербу, в небе ни облачка.
Он говорил нам о любви на арамейском языке,
А все решили: косит под дурачка.
Ему сказали: "Братан, твои идеи смешны,
И для любви у нас программа своя:
Идет перформенс под названьем "Возрожденье страны.
Часть вторая. Патетическая". 
Он посмотрел программу "Время", прочитал "Коммерсант",
Он ужаснулся и печально сказал:
"Водить вас надо по пустыне лет еще пятьдесят,
Пока не вымрут все, кто голосовал".
Потом зашли мы с ним в кабак, повечеряли слегка,
И я автограф у него попросил.
Он написал губной помадой на стене кабака:
"Мене, мене, текел, упарсин". 
Он пел нам "Битлов",
Мол, "all yours need is love".
Какая "love", чувак, щас "all yours need is money".
Эх, хвост-чешуя!
Вот, вопрос бытия:
Кого любить? Живёшь, как ёжик в тумане. 
Мы любим сильных людей, мы любим жёстких вождей,
Мы ловим кайф, когда нас бьют по башке.
Такая наша стезя, иначе с нами нельзя —
У нас в крови тоска по твёрдой руке.
"Интеллигенция и власть" — задача очень сложна:
То ли кусать сапог, а то ли лизать.
Любовь к искусству у монархов так бывает странна!
Барма и Постник, берегите глаза! 
И по какому, блин, каналу нам объявят каюк?
Переключать уже устала рука!
Я в ожиданьи лучшей жизни тихо горькую пью
И от испуга не пьянею никак.
И кто бы дал бы совет, и кто бы дал бы ответ! —
Я неизвестностью такой возмущён:
"Уже настала тирания, или пока ещё нет?!
А если нет, тогда я выпью ещё!" 
Любовь, пишут, - зла, полюбишь козла.
Козла, скажу я вам, любите сами!
Пусть будет вождь суров,
Пусть Петров, Иванов, хоть кто!
Тут главное, братва, чтоб не Сусанин!" 
Дело, дело, двигай дело, ты лови-ка момент!
Пушкин — это наша сила, Путин — наш президент.
Журавли пролетают, не жалея ни о ком.
Выдвигайте меня, люди, прямо в Центризбирком.
Генералам — слава!
Либералам — слава!
Слава тем, кто слева!
Слава тем, кто справа!
Губернаторам несладко, а кому сейчас легко!
Дядя Вася вместо пива пьёт кефир и молоко. 
Да, ваш батька крутой, а наш батька круче.
В огороде бузина, а в Киеве Кучма.
Витя любит Мумий-тролля, а я Ленона люблю.
Нету времени подраться, цигиль-цигиль-ай-лю-лю.
Террористы боятся ходить в сортир.
На развалинах России мы построим новый мир.
Это что за остановка, Византия или Рим,
А с перрона отвечают: "Виходи, поговорим".
Вся держава, как невеста,
очень хочет стать женой.
Всё же очень интересно,
Что же будет со страной. 
Эх, мать-перемать, будем петь и плясать,
И пить, и любить народ наш буйный!
Любовь — это сон и, как сказал Соломон,
"И это пройдёт", а он мужик был умный.

----------

